# Αγωνιστικό Bodybuilding > Eλληνικοί Αγώνες > Νέα Αγωνιστικού Bodybuilding >  Τι παιζει με τις Επαγγελματικες Καρτες???

## Antonis Giannoulis

Παιδια δεν εχω καταλαβει καλα,  τι ακριβως σημαινει οταν λεμε οτι καποιος κερδισε ή εχει επαγγελματικη καρτα.  Αναφερομαι για εδω στην Ελλαδα ή στην Ευρωπη. Εχω ακουσει για επαγγελματικη καρτα της IFBB, της NABBA, της WABBA και αλλες. Στην περιπτωση του κεφαλιανου ειναι απλο το θεμα, απο οτι ξερω προκριθηκε απο το Australian PRO IFBB Grand Prix που πηρε την 4η θεση. 
Για ολους τους υπολοιπους Ελληνες που εχουν καρτα, πως ακριβως την κερδισαν? π.χ Καραμανλακης, Βασσαλος, Τσινιδης κ.α... 

Ολες οι επαγελματικες καρτες ειναι ιδιες, δηλαδη μπορουν οι κατοχοι των καρτων να πανε στην Αμερικη και να διαγωνιστουν σε καποιο επαγγελματικο αγωνα? 

Επισης οταν λενε στους αγωνες της ΝΑΒΒΑ Ιnternational, οτι υπαρχει κατηγορια για επαγγελματιες, τι ακριβως σημαινει αυτο? Ειναι σαν τους επαγγελματιες της IFBB? 
Για παραδειγμα βαζω τον ELI HANNA, ειναι επαγγελματιας ή οχι??? Μπορει να διαγωνιστει στους επαγγελματικους αγωνες που γινονται στη Αμερικη???

----------


## ioannis1

ανοιγεις δυσκολο θεμα....αλλα αυτο μονο για τηνifbb το ξερω.

----------


## TRIANTAFYLLOU

το θέμα με τις κάρτες το γνωρίζω εδω και πολλά χρόνια απο τον γιαννη τον ελευθεριάδη ,όλοι αυτοί που ανέφερες οι έλληνες έχουν επαγγελματική κάρτα , αλλα δεν μπορούν να συμετέχουν όπου νάναι παρα σε αγώνες πρόκρισης για επαγγελματικούς , εκτός την περίπτωση του γιάννη του ελευθεριάδη που κέρδισε το γερμανικό πρωτάθλημα και στην συνέχεια το παγκόσμιο της ifbb όπου και πήρε την κάρτα και την πρόκρηση για το NOC και απο εκεί αν πάρει θέση στην τριαδα η εξαδα δεν θυμάμε καλά μπορεί να συμετέχει στο ολύμπια , επειδή στο επαγγελματικό ββ είναι ισχυρή η ifbb   και οι επαγγελματικοι αγώνες είναι υπο την αιγίδα της .

ο μιχάλης ο κεφαλιανός αφου πήρε την κάρτα σαν αυστραλός λόγω των γνωστων προβλημάτων και λόγω της θέσης που πήρε σε επαγγελματικούς στο γκράν πρί πήρε το εισητήριο για το ολύμπια , επειδή δηλαδή άξιζε και το απέδειξε με την καταταξή του και όχι απλα επειδή πήρε την κάρτα , στο ολύμπια μόνο με την κατάταξη σε έναν επαγγελματικό παίρνουν μέρος και όχι με την συμμετοχή.

στήν  περίπτωση της ναββα επαγγελματίες γίνονται αυτοί που κερδίζουν το γενικό στο παγκόσμιο και μετα συμμετεχουν στην επαγγελματική κατηγορία του γιούνιβερς όπου υπάρχει και χρηματικό έπαθλο , γι αυτό και λέγονται επαγγελματίες και επειδή το γιούνιβερς της ναββα είναι ιστορικός αγώνας και όλα τα μεγάλα ονόματα απο κεί ξεκίνησαν κερδίζοντας αυτόν τον αγώνα , τιμής ένεκεν μπορεί κάποιος να συμετέχει σε κάποιους προκριματικούς και έπειτα να πάρει μέρος σε επαγγελματικους της ifbb  όπου είναι και πρόκριση για το ολύμπια , παλιότερα ήταν πιό απλα τα πράγματα μπορούσε κατευθείαν να πάρει και κάρτα στην ifbb με την συμετοχή σε επαγγελματικό αγώνα 

κάπως έτσι είναι και στην wabba  .

με λίγα λόγια η ifbb είναι μονοπώλειο γι αυτό και κατα καιρούς κάποιοι πήγαν να σπάσουν το κατεστημένο και έκαναν άλλες επαγγελματικές ομοσπονδίες , αλλα ναυάγησαν οι προσπάθειές τους μετα απο κάποιο καιρό και μάλιστα είχαν πάει πολλά απο τα μεγάλα ονόματα της ifbb αλλα δεν ήταν εύκολο να κρατηθούν 

ο ελι χανα δεν είναι επαγγελματίας απ ότι ξέρω πρέπει να κερδίσει το γιούνιβερς της ναββα για να γίνει και απ ότι ξέρω έχει κερδίσει την κατηγορία του μόνο όχι γενικό η την επαγγελματική κατηγορία, οπότε και δεν μπορεί να πάρει κάρτα αυτο το λέω γιατι τον γνωρίζω προσωπικα και παίξαμε σε δύο αγώνες μαζί .

γνώμη μου ίσως να ήταν καλύτερα το επαγγελματικό να ήταν τελείως ξεχωριστό κομματι και να αποτελούνταν απο άτομα απο όλες τις ομοσπονδίες , αλλα με κάποια κρητήρια αξιολόγησης να είναι όσο το δυνατόν αξιοκρατικα και αντικειμενικά , αλλα όπου υπάρχει το χρήμα και το συμφέρον και μεγάλοι χορηγοί εταιρίες αυτα φαντάζουν όνειρα θερινής νυχτός.

η αν λειτουργούν σε επαγγελματικό επίπεδο σαν συλλογικά όργανα και να μην υπάρχει το αποφασίζουμε και διατάζουμε περίπου ότι ισχύει στα ολυμπιακά αθλήματα όπως πχ στο ταεκβοντο , αλλα και εκεί γίνονται ατασθαλείες και υπάρχουν προβλήματα και όλα αυτά βέβαια γιατί υπάρχει το συμφέρον και τεράστια οικονομικά οφέλη

γιατί καλοί αθλητές μπορεί να υπάρχουν παντού ανεξαρτήτως ομοσπονδιών καλό θα ήταν να μπορούν να δίνονται σε όλους ίσες ευκαιρίες και απόδειξη αυτών που λέω είναι ο μιχάλης ο κεφαλιανός που απο την wabba άξια στάθηκε οταν του δώθηκε η ευκαιρία να συμετέχει στους επαγγελματίες .

φανταστείτε να μην του δινόταν αυτή η ευκαιρία έστω με αυτόν τον πλάγιο τρόπο , δεν θα ήταν άδικο για έναν τέτοιο αθλητή?
τι σημασία έχει που δεν ήταν στην ifbb, πολλοι αθλητες ήταν στην ναββα η wabba  και πήγαν στο ολύμπια , ακόμη και ο αρνολντ απο το γιούνιβερς της ναββα πήγε στο ολύμπια 

αλλα κάπου και το θέμα με τις ομοσπονδίες έχει πάρει ανεξέλεγκτες διαστάσεις έγιναν περισσότερες απο τους αθλητές

----------


## Annie

> το θέμα με τις κάρτες το γνωρίζω εδω και πολλά χρόνια απο τον γιαννη τον ελευθεριάδη ,όλοι αυτοί που ανέφερες οι έλληνες έχουν επαγγελματική κάρτα , αλλα δεν μπορούν να συμετέχουν όπου νάναι παρα σε αγώνες πρόκρισης για επαγγελματικούς , εκτός την περίπτωση του γιάννη του ελευθεριάδη που κέρδισε το γερμανικό πρωτάθλημα και στην συνέχεια το παγκόσμιο της ifbb όπου και πήρε την κάρτα και την πρόκρηση για το NOC και απο εκεί αν πάρει θέση στην τριαδα η εξαδα δεν θυμάμε καλά μπορεί να συμετέχει στο ολύμπια , επειδή στο επαγγελματικό ββ είναι ισχυρή η ifbb και οι επαγγελματικοι αγώνες είναι υπο την αιγίδα της .
> 
> ο μιχάλης ο κεφαλιανός αφου πήρε την κάρτα σαν αυστραλός λόγω των γνωστων προβλημάτων και λόγω της θέσης που πήρε σε επαγγελματικούς στο γκράν πρί πήρε το εισητήριο για το ολύμπια , επειδή δηλαδή άξιζε και το απέδειξε με την καταταξή του και όχι απλα επειδή πήρε την κάρτα , στο ολύμπια μόνο με την κατάταξη σε έναν επαγγελματικό παίρνουν μέρος και όχι με την συμμετοχή.
> 
> στήν περίπτωση της ναββα επαγγελματίες γίνονται αυτοί που κερδίζουν το γενικό στο παγκόσμιο και μετα συμμετεχουν στην επαγγελματική κατηγορία του γιούνιβερς όπου υπάρχει και χρηματικό έπαθλο , γι αυτό και λέγονται επαγγελματίες και επειδή το γιούνιβερς της ναββα είναι ιστορικός αγώνας και όλα τα μεγάλα ονόματα απο κεί ξεκίνησαν κερδίζοντας αυτόν τον αγώνα , τιμής ένεκεν μπορεί κάποιος να συμετέχει σε κάποιους προκριματικούς και έπειτα να πάρει μέρος σε επαγγελματικους της ifbb όπου είναι και πρόκριση για το ολύμπια , παλιότερα ήταν πιό απλα τα πράγματα μπορούσε κατευθείαν να πάρει και κάρτα στην ifbb με την συμετοχή σε επαγγελματικό αγώνα 
> 
> κάπως έτσι είναι και στην wabba .
> 
> με λίγα λόγια η ifbb είναι μονοπώλειο γι αυτό και κατα καιρούς κάποιοι πήγαν να σπάσουν το κατεστημένο και έκαναν άλλες επαγγελματικές ομοσπονδίες , αλλα ναυάγησαν οι προσπάθειές τους μετα απο κάποιο καιρό και μάλιστα είχαν πάει πολλά απο τα μεγάλα ονόματα της ifbb αλλα δεν ήταν εύκολο να κρατηθούν 
> ...


 
 :03. Thumb up:  :03. Thumb up:  :03. Thumb up:

----------


## Antonis Giannoulis

Πολυ κατατοπιστικη η απαντηση Ηλια..
Οποτε απο οτι καταλαβα, πολυ λιγοι εχουν ΠΡΑΓΜΑΤΙΚΗ επαγγελματικη καρτα της IFBB, ετσι?
Θελω να ρωτησω κατι συγκεκριμενο για να καταλαβω το ολο θεμα..
Στην περιπτωση του Γιαννη του Βασσαλου, o Boss λεει σε ενα αφιερωμα του συγκεκριμενου αθλητη οτι ειναι κατοχος επαγγελματικης καρτας IFBB PROFESIONAL..  Τι ακριβως σημαινει αυτο???

Επισης στην περιπτωση του Τσινιδη, πως εγινε? Ποιον αγωνα κερδισε και πηρε την καρτα της IFBB?

ΠΡΟΣΟΧΗ : τον Γιαννη τον Βασσαλο τον εβαλα σαν παραδειγμα. Δεν υπαρχει κανενα προσωπικο θεμα με τον συγκεκριμενο αθλητη, ισα-ισα που τον σεβομαι και τον θαυμαζω γιατι κι εγω ξεκινησα απο το γυμναστηριο του στο Πολυγωνο, πριν πολλα χρονια, και ηταν και προπονητης μου..

----------


## TRIANTAFYLLOU

> Πολυ κατατοπιστικη η απαντηση Ηλια..
> Οποτε απο οτι καταλαβα, πολυ λιγοι εχουν ΠΡΑΓΜΑΤΙΚΗ επαγγελματικη καρτα της IFBB, ετσι?
> Θελω να ρωτησω κατι συγκεκριμενο για να καταλαβω το ολο θεμα..
> Στην περιπτωση του Γιαννη του Βασσαλου, o Boss λεει σε ενα αφιερωμα του συγκεκριμενου αθλητη οτι ειναι κατοχος επαγγελματικης καρτας IFBB PROFESIONAL.. Τι ακριβως σημαινει αυτο???
> 
> Επισης στην περιπτωση του Τσινιδη, πως εγινε? Ποιον αγωνα κερδισε και πηρε την καρτα της IFBB?
> 
> ΠΡΟΣΟΧΗ : τον Γιαννη τον Βασσαλο τον εβαλα σαν παραδειγμα. Δεν υπαρχει κανενα προσωπικο θεμα με τον συγκεκριμενο αθλητη, ισα-ισα που τον σεβομαι και τον θαυμαζω γιατι κι εγω ξεκινησα απο το γυμναστηριο του στο Πολυγωνο, πριν πολλα χρονια, και ηταν και προπονητης μου..


δεν είμαι ο ειδικός να μιλήσω για την ifbb αλλα ενα παράδειγμα θα σας πω στον αγωνα που έγινε στην λάρισα πριν δυο χρόνια όπου είχε κερδίσει ο αργυράκης και εκεί μοίραζαν κάρτες όποιος ήθελε μπορούσε να πάρει, εφόσον ήταν στην τριάδα, βέβαια δεν θυμάμε να πήρε κανείς ουτε ο στράτος , μόνο το χρηματικό έπαθλο πήρε που ήταν 2000 ευρω αν θυμάμε για τον πρώτο .και οι κάρτες αυτές είναι για να συμετέχουν σε κάτι ευρωπαικά προκριματικά μην μπερδευόμαστε .δηλαδή άλλο το δικαίωμα της κάρτας του μιχάλη και άλλο αυτές.

ο βασάλος και ο τζινίδης έχουν πάρει κάρτες σαν αθλητές της ιφββ και μάλιστα πήραν και μέρος σε κάτι επαγγελματικά γκράν πρί , που είναι σαν πρόκρηση αλλα αν δεν είσαι μέσα στην τετράδα η τριάδα  σ αυτούς  δεν λέει τίποτε.

 θυμάμε μια φορά σε ένα γκραν πρί επαγγελματικό στην ουγγαρία αν θυμάμε καλά ο γιάννης ο ελευθεριάδης είχε βγεί πέμπτος και πάλι δεν είχε πάρει χρήματα εκεί έπαιρνε μέχρι ο τρίτος η ο τέταρτος μιλάμε για πραγματική αδικία

με λίγα λόγια με το να γίνεις απλα επαγγελματίας δεν λέει τίποτε ,η μάλον σημαίνει περισσότερα έξοδα και υποχρεώσεις, το θέμα είναι πως θα το εξαργυρώσεις αυτό και ακόμη αν δεν έχεις την κάρτα αλλα γίνεις καλός δεν χάνεσε αρκεί να το θέλεις και το οτι δεν έχουμε πολλους έλληνες επαγγελματίες δεν είναι γιατι δεν έχουμε ταλέντα αλλα απλα πολλους δεν τους ενδιέφερε
και ένα παραδειγμα είναι και ο στρατής που τον έκανε πρόταση για να τον αναλάβει ο σάρτεβ στην αμερική , όπως το επιβεβαίωσε και ο ντενις τζειμς και ημουν δίπλα όταν του τα έλεγαν , αλλα δεν το είδε σαν ευκαιρία απλα γιατί δεν τον ενδιέφερε .

με λίγα λόγια οι κάρτες που έχουν οι αθλητές μας βασάλος και τζινίδης δεν σημαίνει πως τους δίνουν το δικαίωμα συμετοχής στο NOC αν δεν έχουν πάρει πρόκρηση απο κάποιον προκριματικό για επαγγελματίες .

και θυμάμε όταν ο ελευθεριάδης είχε πάρει την πρόκρηση για το NOC στη νεα υόρκη , τού λέω γιάννη τωρα ποιά η διαφορά που έγινες επαγγελματίας και μου δείχνει την κάρτα και λέει έχω πιστοποίηση γελώντας , γιατι εκεί αν δεν είσαι εξάδα δεν παίρνεις σέντς εκτός τα έξοδα παραμονής και μεταφοράς που δεν πληρώνουν τίποτε η τουλάχιστον δεν πληρώναν

----------


## Panoz

> δεν είμαι ο ειδικός να μιλήσω για την ifbb αλλα ενα παράδειγμα θα σας πω στον αγωνα που έγινε στην λάρισα πριν δυο χρόνια όπου είχε κερδίσει ο αργυράκης και εκεί μοίραζαν κάρτες όποιος ήθελε μπορούσε να πάρει, εφόσον ήταν στην τριάδα, βέβαια δεν θυμάμε να πήρε κανείς ουτε ο στράτος , μόνο το χρηματικό έπαθλο πήρε που ήταν 2000 ευρω αν θυμάμε για τον πρώτο .και οι κάρτες αυτές είναι για να συμετέχουν σε κάτι ευρωπαικά προκριματικά μην μπερδευόμαστε .δηλαδή άλλο το δικαίωμα της κάρτας του μιχάλη και άλλο αυτές.
> 
> ο βασάλος και ο τζινίδης έχουν πάρει κάρτες σαν αθλητές της ιφββ και μάλιστα πήραν και μέρος σε κάτι επαγγελματικά γκράν πρί , που είναι σαν πρόκρηση αλλα αν δεν είσαι μέσα στην τετράδα η τριάδα  σ αυτούς  δεν λέει τίποτε.
> 
>  θυμάμε μια φορά σε ένα γκραν πρί επαγγελματικό στην ουγγαρία αν θυμάμε καλά ο γιάννης ο ελευθεριάδης είχε βγεί πέμπτος και πάλι δεν είχε πάρει χρήματα εκεί έπαιρνε μέχρι ο τρίτος η ο τέταρτος μιλάμε για πραγματική αδικία
> 
> με λίγα λόγια με το να γίνεις απλα επαγγελματίας δεν λέει τίποτε ,η μάλον σημαίνει περισσότερα έξοδα και υποχρεώσεις, το θέμα είναι πως θα το εξαργυρώσεις αυτό και ακόμη αν δεν έχεις την κάρτα αλλα γίνεις καλός δεν χάνεσε αρκεί να το θέλεις και το οτι δεν έχουμε πολλους έλληνες επαγγελματίες δεν είναι γιατι δεν έχουμε ταλέντα αλλα απλα πολλους δεν τους ενδιέφερε
> και ένα παραδειγμα είναι και ο στρατής που τον έκανε πρόταση για να τον αναλάβει ο σάρτεβ στην αμερική , όπως το επιβεβαίωσε και ο ντενις τζειμς και ημουν δίπλα όταν του τα έλεγαν , αλλα δεν το είδε σαν ευκαιρία απλα γιατί δεν τον ενδιέφερε .
> 
> ...


Οι καρτες αυτες ηταν για συμμετοχη στα ετησια τουρνουα "euro elite tour" της ιφββ που αρχισαν απο το 2006 νομιζω στα οποια δινονται και χρηματικα επαθλα ~15000Ε.

----------


## Antonis Giannoulis

Στην περιπτωση του Καραμανλακη, αυτος πως αποκτησε το δικαιωμα να αγωνιστει σε αυτον τον επαγγελματικο αγωνα στην Αμερικη τον Σεπτεμβριο?

----------


## chrisberg

> Παιδια δεν εχω καταλαβει καλα,  τι ακριβως σημαινει οταν λεμε οτι καποιος κερδισε ή εχει επαγγελματικη καρτα.  Αναφερομαι για εδω στην Ελλαδα ή στην Ευρωπη. Εχω ακουσει για επαγγελματικη καρτα της IFBB, της NABBA, της WABBA και αλλες. Στην περιπτωση του κεφαλιανου ειναι απλο το θεμα, απο οτι ξερω προκριθηκε απο το Australian PRO IFBB Grand Prix που πηρε την 4η θεση. 
> Για ολους τους υπολοιπους Ελληνες που εχουν καρτα, πως ακριβως την κερδισαν? π.χ Καραμανλακης, Βασσαλος, Τσινιδης κ.α... 
> 
> Ολες οι επαγελματικες καρτες ειναι ιδιες, δηλαδη μπορουν οι κατοχοι των καρτων να πανε στην Αμερικη και να διαγωνιστουν σε καποιο επαγγελματικο αγωνα? 
> 
> Επισης οταν λενε στους αγωνες της ΝΑΒΒΑ Ιnternational, οτι υπαρχει κατηγορια για επαγγελματιες, τι ακριβως σημαινει αυτο? Ειναι σαν τους επαγγελματιες της IFBB? 
> Για παραδειγμα βαζω τον ELI HANNA, ειναι επαγγελματιας ή οχι??? Μπορει να διαγωνιστει στους επαγγελματικους αγωνες που γινονται στη Αμερικη???


Eμείς φίλε  στα μέρη μου  λέμε:
"OTI TOY ΦΑΝΕΙ ΤΟΥ ΛΟΛΟΣΤΕΦΑΝΗ"
Ο καθε ένας δίνει κάρτες (που έχουν την αξία άδειας τηλεκάρτας).
Σίγουρα μόνο η ΙΦΒΒ μπορεί να δώσει επαγγελματική κάρτα.
Θα πώ μόνο ότι κάποτε που ο Μάγκος κέρδισε παμψηφεί τον Κονδύλη και 5-6 άλλους αθλητές στο Μοσχάτο Ο τότε πρόεδρος έδωσε πρόκριση σε 3-4 ακόμα στην κατηγορία. (γιατι το παγκόσμιο ήταν στην Αθήνα και έτσι τσάμπα ήταν και δε βαριέσε αδερφέ). Δεν είναι όμως έτσι είναι άδικο για αθλητές που ίδρωσαν και το αξίζουν να μοιράζουν κάπιοι κάρτες και προκρίσεις σε όποιον γουστάρουν ή τον χρειάζωνται.
Ελπίζω μια μέρα αυτά να αλάξουν όπως και πολλά άλλα άλωστε.

----------


## NASSER

> Οι καρτες αυτες ηταν για συμμετοχη στα ετησια τουρνουα "euro elite tour" της ιφββ που αρχισαν απο το 2006 νομιζω στα οποια δινονται και χρηματικα επαθλα ~15000Ε.


Πολυ σωστα αναφερει εδω ο Πανος για τις καρτες ετησιου τουρνουα. Ο αθλητης καταβαλει ενα χρηματικο ποσο (των 200€ ετησιως αν δεν κανω λαθος) και εχει δικαιωμα να συμμετασχει σαυτους τους αγωνες. Τετοιες καρτες εχει παρει ο Βασαλος και ο Ανδιακαπουλος.
Ο Τζινιδης ως παλιος αθλτης με χρονιες συμμετεχες σε αγωνες διεθνεις και εφοσον μετα το 2001 επανηλθε αγωνιστηκα και σημετειχε πρωτα στο πανελληνιο και επειτα στο βαλκανικο και μεσογειακο, η ομοσπονδια τον θεωρησε ετοιμο να αγωνιστει και σαν επαγγελματιας, οπως και εγινε.
Ο Καραμανλακης ακολουθησε τα ιδια βηματα με πανελληνια, βαλκανικα μεσογειακα και παγκοσμιο. Πολλοι συντελεστες της ομοσπονδιαςσε διεθνεις αγωνες θεωρησαν πως ο Μανωλης δεν ανηκει στο ερασιτεχνικο ββ. Ετσι φετος του δωθηκε η επαγγελματικη καρτα και σαν επαγγελματιας μπορει να δηλωσει συμμετοχη σε οποιο αγωνα της αρεσκειας του. 

Ο Κεφαλιανος δεν συμβιβαστηκε στο να κανει τους διαδικαστικους αγωνες της ομοσπονδιας και ετσι ποτε δεν βρεθηκε χρυση τομη στο να κατακτησει επαγγελματικη καρτα απο την ελληνικη ομοσπονδια.

Τελος εδω αξιζει να αναφερθει πως εχουμε ακομα εναν αθλητη κατοχο επαγγελματικης καρτας απο την ελληνικη ομοσπονδια και ειναι ο πρωταθλητης ΜΑΝΩΛΑΚΑΣ ΝΙΚΗΤΑΣ απο τη Ροδο! Χρονια αθλητης της ΕΟΣΔ και με συμμετοχες σε πανελληνιους μεσογειακους και βαλκανικους αγωνες. Συντομα ισως μας ανακοινωθει που θα προτιμησει να συμμετασχει.

Οι υπολοιπες επαγγελματικες καρτες των αλλων ομοσπονδιων δεν εχουν καμια σχεση με τις επαγγελματικες καρτες της IFBB και κανενας προεδρος αλλης ομοσπονδιας δεν δινει επαγγελματικες καρτες της ΙFBB.

----------


## chrisberg

> Πολυ σωστα αναφερει εδω ο Πανος για τις καρτες ετησιου τουρνουα. Ο αθλητης καταβαλει ενα χρηματικο ποσο (των 200€ ετησιως αν δεν κανω λαθος) και εχει δικαιωμα να συμμετασχει σαυτους τους αγωνες. Τετοιες καρτες εχει παρει ο Βασαλος και ο Ανδιακαπουλος.
> Ο Τζινιδης ως παλιος αθλτης με χρονιες συμμετεχες σε αγωνες διεθνεις και εφοσον μετα το 2001 επανηλθε αγωνιστηκα και σημετειχε πρωτα στο πανελληνιο και επειτα στο βαλκανικο και μεσογειακο, η ομοσπονδια τον θεωρησε ετοιμο να αγωνιστει και σαν επαγγελματιας, οπως και εγινε.
> Ο Καραμανλακης ακολουθησε τα ιδια βηματα με πανελληνια, βαλκανικα μεσογειακα και παγκοσμιο. Πολλοι συντελεστες της ομοσπονδιαςσε διεθνεις αγωνες θεωρησαν πως ο Μανωλης δεν ανηκει στο ερασιτεχνικο ββ. Ετσι φετος του δωθηκε η επαγγελματικη καρτα και σαν επαγγελματιας μπορει να δηλωσει συμμετοχη σε οποιο αγωνα της αρεσκειας του. 
> 
> Ο Κεφαλιανος δεν συμβιβαστηκε στο να κανει τους διαδικαστικους αγωνες της ομοσπονδιας και ετσι ποτε δεν βρεθηκε χρυση τομη στο να κατακτησει επαγγελματικη καρτα απο την ελληνικη ομοσπονδια.
> 
> Τελος εδω αξιζει να αναφερθει πως εχουμε ακομα εναν αθλητη κατοχο επαγγελματικης καρτας απο την ελληνικη ομοσπονδια και ειναι ο πρωταθλητης ΜΑΝΩΛΑΚΑΣ ΝΙΚΗΤΑΣ απο τη Ροδο! Χρονια αθλητης της ΕΟΣΔ και με συμμετοχες σε πανελληνιους μεσογειακους και βαλκανικους αγωνες. Συντομα ισως μας ανακοινωθει που θα προτιμησει να συμμετασχει.
> 
> Οι υπολοιπες επαγγελματικες καρτες των αλλων ομοσπονδιων δεν εχουν καμια σχεση με τις επαγγελματικες καρτες της IFBB και κανενας προεδρος αλλης ομοσπονδιας δεν δινει επαγγελματικες καρτες της ΙFBB.



Σε πολλά θε βρείς σύμφωνο ΝΑSSER.
Και σίγουρα η ΙΦΒΒ είναι η μόνη που μπορεί να δώσει επαγγελματική κάρτα αφού όλες οι άλλες ομοσπονδίες είναι "ερασιτεχνικές."
Υπάρχουν και άλλοι πάντος κάτοχοι "καρτών" στην Ελλάδα.
Ο Μανώλακας που είναι και μεγάλος αθλητής και υπήρξε και μαθητής μου και είναι και φίλος μου και είμαστε και σχεδόν κάθε μέρα μαζί και προπονώ αθλητές στο γυμναστήριο του ακόμα περιμένει την "κάρτα του" αλήθεια γιατί η IΦΒΒ δεν τους κάνει επαγγελματίες την εποχή που αυτοί ή αθλητές μεσουρανούν αλλά όταν σχεδόν τα έχουν παρατήσει. (έχουν 4-5 χρόνια να συμμετάσχουν)?

----------


## NASSER

> Σε πολλά θε βρείς σύμφωνο ΝΑSSER.
> Και σίγουρα η ΙΦΒΒ είναι η μόνη που μπορεί να δώσει επαγγελματική κάρτα αφού όλες οι άλλες ομοσπονδίες είναι "ερασιτεχνικές."
> Υπάρχουν και άλλοι πάντος κάτοχοι "καρτών" στην Ελλάδα.
> Ο Μανώλακας που είναι και μεγάλος αθλητής και υπήρξε και μαθητής μου και είναι και φίλος μου και είμαστε και σχεδόν κάθε μέρα μαζί και προπονώ αθλητές στο γυμναστήριο του ακόμα περιμένει την "κάρτα του" αλήθεια γιατί η IΦΒΒ δεν τους κάνει επαγγελματίες την εποχή που αυτοί ή αθλητές μεσουρανούν αλλά όταν σχεδόν τα έχουν παρατήσει. (έχουν 4-5 χρόνια να συμμετάσχουν)?



Το μονο που γνωριζω ειναι πως κανουν αιτηση καρτας, γινεται εγκριση απο την ομοσπονδια και επειτα περιμενουν. ΝΑΙ το λυπηρο ειναι πως περιμενουν, μεσολαβουν χρονια και παυουν να ειναι ενεργοι οι αθλητες, καθως δεν εχουν να αποδειξουν τιποτα περισσοτερο και η συνεχης συμμετοχη σε διεθνη αγωνες εχει ''μεγαλο'' κοστος.
Σιγουρα καποια πραγματα θελουν χρονο για να στρωσουν στην Ελλαδα και ελπιζω οι εν δραση παραγοντες να συμβαλουν στο καλυτερο για το αθλημα.

----------


## Antonis Giannoulis

Δηλαδη NASSER θελεις να πεις οτι η Ελληνικη IFBB και μονον αυτη θα κρινει για το ποιος Ελληνας αθλητης αξιζει να αποκτησει επαγγελματικη καρτα ή οχι, ανεξαρτητα αν εχει κερδισει καποιον αγωνα στον οποιο δινεται pro card στον overall winner ή στους 3 πρωτους - δεν εχει σημασια.
Οποτε, οι περισσοτεροι δικοι μας αθλητες (εκτος Κεφαλιανου) δεν εχουν κερδισει επισημο αγωνα , απλα τους εχει δωθει καρτα απο την Ελληνικη IFBB επειδη η ομοσπονδια πιστευει οτι τους αξιζει, σωστα?
Οποτε μηπως το ολο θεμα ποιος αξιζει να παρει επαγγελματικη καρτα ή οχι ειναι εντελως υποκειμενικο??

Παντως, πολυ θα ηθελα να μαθω τι εγινε στην περιπτωση του Κεφαλιανου. Εννοω γιατι αργησε τοσο πολυ να παρει την καρτα (εφ'οσον καποιοι αλλοι δικοι μας, εχουν αποκτησει την καρτα - χωρις να μπορουν να συγκριθουν με τον κεφαλιανο) και γιατι δεν αγωνιζεται με την Ελληνικη σημαια στο OLYMPIA??

----------


## NASSER

> Παντως, πολυ θα ηθελα να μαθω τι εγινε στην περιπτωση του Κεφαλιανου. Εννοω γιατι αργησε τοσο πολυ να παρει την καρτα (εφ'οσον καποιοι αλλοι δικοι μας, εχουν αποκτησει την καρτα - χωρις να μπορουν να συγκριθουν με τον κεφαλιανο) και γιατι δεν αγωνιζεται με την Ελληνικη σημαια στο OLYMPIA??


H απαντηση ειναι αυτη. Για την ελληνικη IFBB ο Κεφαλιανος επισημα ειναι ανηπαρκτος.




> Ο Κεφαλιανος δεν συμβιβαστηκε στο να κανει τους διαδικαστικους αγωνες της ομοσπονδιας και ετσι ποτε δεν βρεθηκε χρυση τομη στο να κατακτησει επαγγελματικη καρτα απο την ελληνικη ομοσπονδια.

----------


## TRIANTAFYLLOU

> Δηλαδη NASSER θελεις να πεις οτι η Ελληνικη IFBB και μονον αυτη θα κρινει για το ποιος Ελληνας αθλητης αξιζει να αποκτησει επαγγελματικη καρτα ή οχι, ανεξαρτητα αν εχει κερδισει καποιον αγωνα στον οποιο δινεται pro card στον overall winner ή στους 3 πρωτους - δεν εχει σημασια.
> Οποτε, οι περισσοτεροι δικοι μας αθλητες (εκτος Κεφαλιανου) δεν εχουν κερδισει επισημο αγωνα , απλα τους εχει δωθει καρτα απο την Ελληνικη IFBB επειδη η ομοσπονδια πιστευει οτι τους αξιζει, σωστα?
> Οποτε μηπως το ολο θεμα ποιος αξιζει να παρει επαγγελματικη καρτα ή οχι ειναι εντελως υποκειμενικο??
> 
> Παντως, πολυ θα ηθελα να μαθω τι εγινε στην περιπτωση του Κεφαλιανου. Εννοω γιατι αργησε τοσο πολυ να παρει την καρτα (εφ'οσον καποιοι αλλοι δικοι μας, εχουν αποκτησει την καρτα - χωρις να μπορουν να συγκριθουν με τον κεφαλιανο) και γιατι δεν αγωνιζεται με την Ελληνικη σημαια στο OLYMPIA??


 
αυτό έχει απαντηθεί και έχουν γίνει πολλα σχόλια σε άλλα τόπικ , απλα ο κεφαλιανος δεν ήταν αθλητής της ifbb αλλα της wabba και όταν εφτασε σε επίπεδο επαγγελματικό και χρειάστηκε την κάρτα απο την ελληνικη ομοσπονδία δεν του την εδωσαν επειδή δεν ήταν αθλητης της ifbb , πραγμα που εγινε και σε έναν αλλο μεγαλο αθλητη τον γιαννη ελευθεριαδη , ο οποίος είχε δικαίωμα συμετοχης λόγω πρόκρησης απο την γερμανικη ομοσπονδια επειδή βγήκε γενικος νικητης και θα πήγαινε σαν γερμανός στο παγκόσμιο και με δική μου πρωτοβουλία ρωτησα τον πρόεδρο να κατεβει με την ελληνικη ομάδα αλλα δεν δεχτηκε γιατι λέει οταν μας εχουν ανάγκη μας σκεύτονται αλλα ο γιαννης δεν είχε αναγκη απλα ηθελε να κατεβει με την ελλαδα και τελικα πάλι ο τίτλος απο το παγκόσμιο που κέρδισε χρεώθηκε στους γερμανούς .

έχουμε πει πολλα και αναλυτικα για το θέμα αυτο αλλα όπως είπαμε όταν κάποιος είναι καλός δεν χάνετε και έτσι ο μιχάλης βρήκε την άκρη και κατέβηκε με τους αυστραλούς και γι αυτο χρεώνετε η νίκη στην αυστραλία , δεν θέλω να γίνομε γραφικός και να λέω συνέχεια τα ίδια αλλα λες και εμείς σαν έλληνες έχουμε τόσους επαγγελματίες που δεν έχουμε ανάγκη να βοηθήσουμε αθλητες και ας ανήκουν σε άλλες ομοσπονδίες αφού είναι φτασμένοι αθλητες και η επιτυχία χρεώνετε και στην ελληνική ομοσπονδία αλλα και στην  ελλάδα

----------


## Antonis Giannoulis

ok παιδια, καταλαβα πως εχουν τα πραγματα..

----------


## S. KTISTAKIS

Γιατι η IFBB ευφηρε την *PRO CARD* και το τελευταιο "φρουτακι" την "*ELITE PRO CARD*"  ?

----------


## Polyneikos

Pro Card θα παρουν όσοι αθλητες νιωθουν έτοιμοι να αγωνιστουν σε επαγγελματικο επίπεδο ή οι ομοσπονδίες τους κρίνουν έτσι,αν μιλαμε για ευρωπαικο επίπεδο,εκει που όμως εξασφαλίζεις ως αθλητης -ενδεχομενως,όχι απαραίτητα-καποια συμβόλαια αλλα επειδη απο γύρω σου-πίσω σου υπάρχουν εταιρίες οι οποίες επενδυουν λεφτα και θελουν να εισπράξουν ΠΕΡΙΣΣΟΤΕΡΑ,σαφεστατα εχεις ως αθλητης και υποχρεωσεις και είσαι δεσμευμενος ως ενα σημειο.
Οταν μια ομοσπονδία θελει να καθορίσει το αθλημα με επαγγελματικους όρους και προδιαγραφες,θα πρεπει να ξεχωρίσουν οι "πολυ καλοί",οι "υψηλού επιπεδου",να το πω λαϊκα αυτοι που είναι διατεθιμενοι να αφιερωθουν 100% στο αθλημα ως επαγγελματίες και φυσικα να υπάρξει μια αλυσίδα συμφωνιων ομοσπονδίας-εταιριων-χορηγων-αθλητων-παραγόντων και προπονητων με οικονομικα κίνητρα.
Οι elite pro card τωρα  είναι το ενδιαμεσο σταδιο,για να σκεφτουν καποιοι "ερασιτεχνες" αθλητες αν μπορουν να ακολουθησουν αυτο το επίπεδο.
υ.γ. Τωρα εσυ Στελιο στοιχηματίζω ότι κατι αλλο εχεις στο μυαλο σου,αλλα καποιος έπρεπε να "τσιμπησει" για να πεις αυτο που θες,ας ειμαι εγω ο "ανυποψίαστος"  :01. Razz:  :01. Razz:

----------


## S. KTISTAKIS

> Pro Card θα παρουν όσοι αθλητες νιωθουν έτοιμοι να αγωνιστουν σε επαγγελματικο επίπεδο ή οι ομοσπονδίες τους κρίνουν έτσι,αν μιλαμε για ευρωπαικο επίπεδο,εκει που όμως εξασφαλίζεις ως αθλητης -ενδεχομενως,όχι απαραίτητα-καποια συμβόλαια αλλα επειδη απο γύρω σου-πίσω σου υπάρχουν εταιρίες οι οποίες επενδυουν λεφτα και θελουν να εισπράξουν ΠΕΡΙΣΣΟΤΕΡΑ,σαφεστατα εχεις ως αθλητης και υποχρεωσεις και είσαι δεσμευμενος ως ενα σημειο.
> Οταν μια ομοσπονδία θελει να καθορίσει το αθλημα με επαγγελματικους όρους και προδιαγραφες,θα πρεπει να ξεχωρίσουν οι "πολυ καλοί",οι "υψηλού επιπεδου",να το πω λαϊκα αυτοι που είναι διατεθιμενοι να αφιερωθουν 100% στο αθλημα ως επαγγελματίες και φυσικα να υπάρξει μια αλυσίδα συμφωνιων ομοσπονδίας-εταιριων-χορηγων-αθλητων-παραγόντων και προπονητων με οικονομικα κίνητρα.
> Οι elite pro card τωρα  είναι το ενδιαμεσο σταδιο,για να σκεφτουν καποιοι "ερασιτεχνες" αθλητες αν μπορουν να ακολουθησουν αυτο το επίπεδο.
> υ.γ. Τωρα εσυ Στελιο στοιχηματίζω ότι κατι αλλο εχεις στο μυαλο σου,αλλα καποιος έπρεπε να "τσιμπησει" για να πεις αυτο που θες,ας ειμαι εγω ο "ανυποψίαστος"


Δηλαδη ρε Κωστα ολα αυτα (οικονομικα - συμβολαια) δεν θα μπορουσαν να γινουν χωρις να υπαρχει η παροχη μιας τετοιας καρτας ? Θυμησου αθλητες που της γυρησαν την πλατη και εβγαλαν περισοτερα η συνεχησαν να κατεβαινουν οπου ηθελε η ψυχη τους!

Για ανατρεξτε στο παρελθον και δειτε  τι τους εκανε να "τυροκομοισουν" το τυρακι που λεγετε PRO - ELITE  CARD......τι ηθελαν να προλαβουν ?

----------


## Δ.ΠΕΧΛΙΒΑΝΗΣ

> Δηλαδη ρε Κωστα ολα αυτα (οικονομικα - συμβολαια) δεν θα μπορουσαν να γινουν χωρις να υπαρχει η παροχη μιας τετοιας καρτας ? Θυμησου αθλητες που της γυρησαν την πλατη και εβγαλαν περισοτερα η συνεχησαν να κατεβαινουν οπου ηθελε η ψυχη τους!
> 
> Για ανατρεξτε στο παρελθον και δειτε  τι τους εκανε να "τυροκομοισουν" το τυρακι που λεγετε PRO - ELITE  CARD......τι ηθελαν να προλαβουν ?



Τιιιιι?(δεν ξερω και θελω να μαθω)

----------


## Polyneikos

Στελιο ξερεις-όπως ξερω,ότι οι χορηγοί και οι εταιρίες πονταρουν στα γρηγορα άλογα.
Ο κόσμος θελει να δει το εντυπωσιακο,παει να δει στην Μπαρτσελονα αυτο που δεν μπορεί να κανει ο ίδιος στο γηπεδο της γειτονιάς του,με την ίδια λογικη γιατι η Nike ειναι χορηγος της Εθνικης Βραζιλίας και όχι στον Αστερα Μαγούλας;
Η παροχη της καρτας ειναι η διαδικασία που ξεσκαρταρουν οι καλοι από τους πολυ καλους,σου λεει η IFBB αν θες καρτα και την "λαμψη" του Cutler-Coleman-Arnold,κανε ότι και εκεινοι,γίνέ όπως και αυτοι,να σε εγκρίνουμε και να μπεις στην ελίτ του αθλήματος.
Τωρα παραπλευρα απο το αθλημα κονομανε και αλλοι,μαζι με τον βασιλικο ποτίζεται και η γλαστρα αν το κυνηγησεις και εχεις τα ματια σου ανοικτα, χωρις να εχουν καρτα,εγω εχω γνωστο με καντίνα έξω από το γήπεδο στα ευρωπαικα ματς που μια χαρα κονομαει :01. Wink: 
Αν ξερεις κατι περισσότερο και θες να το θεσεις μην με αφηνεις να πλατιαζω,θεστο να το συζητησουμε :03. Thumb up:

----------


## S. KTISTAKIS

> Στελιο ξερεις-όπως ξερω,ότι οι χορηγοί και οι εταιρίες πονταρουν στα γρηγορα άλογα.
> Ο κόσμος θελει να δει το εντυπωσιακο,παει να δει στην Μπαρτσελονα αυτο που δεν μπορεί να κανει ο ίδιος στο γηπεδο της γειτονιάς του,με την ίδια λογικη γιατι η Nike ειναι χορηγος της Εθνικης Βραζιλίας και όχι στον Αστερα Μαγούλας;
> Η παροχη της καρτας ειναι η διαδικασία που ξεσκαρταρουν οι καλοι από τους πολυ καλους,σου λεει η IFBB αν θες καρτα και την "λαμψη" του Cutler-Coleman-Arnold,κανε ότι και εκεινοι,γίνέ όπως και αυτοι,να σε εγκρίνουμε και να μπεις στην ελίτ του αθλήματος.
> Τωρα παραπλευρα απο το αθλημα κονομανε και αλλοι,μαζι με τον βασιλικο ποτίζεται και η γλαστρα αν το κυνηγησεις και εχεις τα ματια σου ανοικτα, χωρις να εχουν καρτα,εγω εχω γνωστο με καντίνα έξω από το γήπεδο στα ευρωπαικα ματς που μια χαρα κονομαει
> Αν ξερεις κατι περισσότερο και θες να το θεσεις μην με αφηνεις να* πλατιαζω*,θεστο να το συζητησουμε


Οχι ρε Κωστα δεν προσπαθω να κανω δυσκολη τη ζωη κανενος απλα θετω ερωτηματα να αρχησει να δουλευει το κολλημενο μυαλο καποιον μπας ξεκολλησει και παρει μπρος.

Θυμαστε την περιοδο της "φυγης" μεγαλων ονοματων της  IFBB?  Ονοματα οπως τα ξαδελφια QUIN MIKE και JIM τον STRYDOM και αλλους πολλους ?

Η IFBB αρχησε να κλονιζετε με την απωλεια πρωτοκλασατων αθλητων και προσπαθησε να "ΔΕΣΕΙ" οσους της απεμειναν με διαφορες καρτες και τιτλους!

Τα τελευταια 30 χρονια οι 7-8 αθλητες της 10δας του OLYMPIA ειναι οι ιδιοι και οι ιδιοι με την αφαιρεση καποιου και την προσθηκη ενος νεου για χρονια! Κανω λαθος?

Κανε τωρα την εξης σκεψη : Aς φανταστουμε οτι η USA σαν χωρα δεν υπαρχει στο  πλανητη. Τι θα ηταν η IFBB σαν δυναμη στο κοσμο ?

Μετα την απαντηση σου παμε και παρακατω...

----------


## S. KTISTAKIS

Εαν λοιπον βγαλουμε απο τον χαρτη τις *USA* την Μεκκα του ΒΒ, θα μεινουν στο πλανητη ολες οι αλλες Ομοσπονδιες ΝΑΒΒΑ (η πιο παλια) WABBA , NAC , WFF ! 

Eαν εχετε προσεξει *ΜΟΝΟ* η IFBB απαγορευει στους *PRO* να παιξουν σε αλλη Ομοσπονδια.

Παρ' ολα αυτα "πατροναρει" συνεχεια το "για το καλο του αθληματος" ! Δηλαδη ολες οι αλλες δεν το θελουν ?

Οι Αμερικανοι (τους εχω ζησει *ΜΕΣΑ* στο σπιτι τους) εχουν το κοπλεξ της ανωτεροτητας και της προοδου και εχοντας την "δυναμη" και τα "μεσα" ψαχνουν παντα τροπους να μειωσουν ολα τα υπολοιπα κρατη και ειδικα την *ΕΥΡΩΠΗ*(οπου ανηκουν ολες οι αλλες Ομοσπονδιες). Εχουν το πλεονεκτημα και την κληρονομια του "ψυχρου πολεμου" με την κοκκινη αρκουδα που και εκει τα πηγαν περιφημα.

Η καρτα δεν ειναι τιποτα αλλο απο ενα κινητρο καποιον αθλητων που εαν κλειδωσει το μυαλο τους θα κανουν τα παντα να την παρουν. Αρα το χερι θα μπει βαθια στη τσεπη για να πουλησουν οι χημικες και διατροφικες εταιρειες. Αυτο στην Αμερικη που οι καρτες *ΔΙΝΟΝΤΕ ΑΞΙΟΚΡΑΤΙΚΑ* και οχι να την προτεινει καποιος κανει τεραστιο τζιρο σε ολα τα παραπανω προιοντα.

Η καρτα σε περιοριζει σε πολλα καθως αποκτας υποχρεωσεις και δεσμευσεις που με το περασμα του χρονου γινονται βαριδια. Κανεις προπονηση και διατροφη γιατι* ΠΡΕΠΕΙ* να τα κανεις. Μιλαμε δηλαδη για αθλητες "ρομποτ" που παιρνουν μπροστα οπως τα φωτα σε δωματιο ξενοδοχειου - με καρτα δηλαδη κυριολεκτικα και μεταφορικα.

Οσοι πραγματικα αγαπουν το αθλημα μπορουν να "κολυμπησουν" σε οποια θαλασσα γουσταρει η καρδια τους.Ειναι σαν να υπαρχουν δελφινια PRO που μονο αυτα μπορουν να κολυμπουν σε μια συγκεκριμενη θαλασσα. Εαν θελουν να πανε και αλλου *"ΑΠΑΓΟΡΕΥΕΤΑΙ"*. Θα μου πεις η θαλασσα τους ομως εχει τα παντα ! 

Ναι φυσικα εχει τα παντα οπως και η γυαλα με τον μονομαχο που εχω στο γραφειο μου !
Δεν παυει δηλαδη να ειναι υπο αιχμαλωσια μεσα σε ενα ενυδριο οπου ολα ειναι βαση προγραμματος (διατροφη - φαρμακα  - καθαρισμος νερου) και βλεπει τα αλλα ψαρια να κολυμπουν οπου γουσταρει η ψυχουλα τους.

Ζηταω συγνωμη εαν σας κουρασα καθως δεν ειμαι συνιθησμενος να γραφω πολλα αλλα ηθελα να περασω καποια μνμ που εχω ζησει- δει - βιωσει !

Ειμαι σιγουρος πως δεν θα δωθει η αναλογη σημασια στο παραπανω κειμενο καθως επικρατει η ημιμαθεια και οι "σχεσεις" στον Ελλαδικο χωρο. Δεν πειραζει σημασια εχει οτι καποτε θα λεω οτι ειπωθηκαν !

Απο Εναν Ανεξαρτητο διοργανωτη αγωνων.

----------


## Timoleon

Θα μου επιτρέψετε να "πω" το εξής:Οταν πάμε σε ένα μαγαζί και βρίσκουμε εκεί γνωστούς,αν μας αρέσει η παρέα-αυτών που βρήκαμε-καθόμαστε μαζί τους,αν όχι καθόμαστε αλλού και ερχόμενοι οι φίλοι μας δημιουργείται μια άλλη παρέα στο τραπέζι μας.Το ποιά παρέα είναι πιο "κεφάτη" αυτό εξαρτάται από τα μέλη των παρεών.Είναι αφύσικο να πάμε στο τραπέζι της παρέας που ήταν πριν από εμάς και να πούμε-π.χ.-αντί για κρασάκι από δω και πέρα θα πίνετε μπύρα(ασχέτως αν το κρασάκι τους "χαλάσει" πιο γρήγορα απ ότι η μπύρα)...Βεβαίως στη πορεία ενός χόμπυ,κάποια στιγμή μπαίνει και ο παράγοντας εμπόρειο.Κατά πόσο αφήνεις αυτό το παράγοντα να αλλοιώσει ή όχι το χόμπυ,είναι θέμα συνείδησης θα έλεγα.Νομίζω,δεν υποχρεώνει κανείς κανέναν.Αν το όραμά σου εμποδίζεται από κάτι,δεν ασχολείσαι μ αυτό(είναι μεγάλο λάθος αν το κάνεις), προχωράς και ο δρόμος του καθενός τον δικαιώνει ή όχι_

----------


## S. KTISTAKIS

> Θα μου επιτρέψετε να "πω" το εξής:Οταν πάμε σε ένα μαγαζί και βρίσκουμε εκεί γνωστούς,αν μας αρέσει η παρέα-αυτών που βρήκαμε-καθόμαστε μαζί τους,αν όχι καθόμαστε αλλού και ερχόμενοι οι φίλοι μας δημιουργείται μια άλλη παρέα στο τραπέζι μας.Το ποιά παρέα είναι πιο "κεφάτη" αυτό εξαρτάται από τα μέλη των παρεών.Είναι αφύσικο να πάμε στο τραπέζι της παρέας που ήταν πριν από εμάς και να πούμε-π.χ.-αντί για κρασάκι από δω και πέρα θα πίνετε μπύρα(ασχέτως αν το κρασάκι τους "χαλάσει" πιο γρήγορα απ ότι η μπύρα)...Βεβαίως στη πορεία ενός χόμπυ,κάποια στιγμή μπαίνει και ο παράγοντας εμπόρειο.Κατά πόσο αφήνεις αυτό το παράγοντα να αλλοιώσει ή όχι το χόμπυ,είναι θέμα συνείδησης θα έλεγα.Νομίζω,δεν υποχρεώνει κανείς κανέναν.Αν το όραμά σου εμποδίζεται από κάτι,δεν ασχολείσαι μ αυτό(είναι μεγάλο λάθος αν το κάνεις), προχωράς και ο δρόμος του καθενός τον δικαιώνει ή όχι_


Δεν προσπαθω να μυησω κανενα σε κανενα "τραπεζι - Ομοσπονδια". Εχεις δικιο οτι ο καθε ενας μας επιλεγει το που θελει να ανηκει δεν το συζηταμε !

Και συμπληρωνω οτι *ΠΟΛΥ ΚΑΛΑ* εκαναν τα αμερικανακια να δεσουν τους αθλητες τους για να αυγατησουν τα κερδη τους κλειδωνοντας τα καλυτερα μοντελα στη βιτρινα τους.

Στο θεμα merketing ηταν και θα ειναι μακραν οι καλυτεροι για πολλα χρονια ακομα.

----------


## Δ.ΠΕΧΛΙΒΑΝΗΣ

> *ΠΟΛΥ ΚΑΛΑ* εκαναν τα αμερικανακια να δεσουν τους αθλητες τους για να αυγατησουν τα κερδη τους κλειδωνοντας τα καλυτερα μοντελα στη βιτρινα τους.
> 
> Στο θεμα merketing ηταν και θα ειναι μακραν οι καλυτεροι για πολλα χρονια ακομα.


 :03. Thumb up:  :03. Thumb up:  :03. Thumb up:  :03. Thumb up:  :03. Thumb up:  :03. Thumb up:  :03. Thumb up:  :03. Thumb up: 

Καποτε πιστευα πως ειμαστε (ως λαος),ωχαδερφιστες,φραπεδολαγνοι και οτι η χωρα που ζουμε θα'πρεπε να ονομαζεται Ελλαδισταν(αυτο ακομα το πιστευω :01. Mr. Green: ).
Μηπως ομως τελικα (λεω εγω),δεν ειναι επιλογη μας να μην τους αντιγραφουμε,(στα σωστα τους)πριν αποφασισουν οι ιδιοι να ασχοληθουν με κατι αλλο,να κανουν το επομενο βημα δηλ.?
π.χ. Οταν συναγωνιζονται καποιοι μεταξυ τους,(στον Αθλητισμο και αλλου επισης),καποιος θα ειναι ο καλυτερος,οχι ομως μονο γιατι ειχε τις ικανοτητες κ.λ.π.,αλλα και για τον λογο οτι οι υπολοιποι του επετρεψαν(συναγωνιζομενοι) να ειναι ο καλυτερος,οντας μη καλυτεροι απο αυτον!Για ποιον λογο?Υπαρχουν παρα πολλοι πιστευω  :01. Mr. Green:  (θου το στοματι μου Κυριε)!
Τωρα εμεις (ως λαος),τι συμφεροντα απολαμβανουμε.......?.......δεν ξερω!
Πραγματι απο την αλλη πλευρα του Ατλαντικου ειναι φοβερα τσακαλια στο marketing,(τωρα,αν θα ειναι και στη συνεχεια δεν ξερω,διοτι απλα δεν ξερω τι εχουν αποφασισει) και πολλοι απο εμας (Ελληνες)ζουνε ακομα στην εποχη της λασπης  :01. Sad: .

----------


## Timoleon

Το bodybuilding πραγματικά το αγαπάω,αν και έχω πολλά χρόνια απουσίας λόγω πολλών υποχρεώσεων(το παρόν site μπορώ να πω ότι έπαιξε το ρόλο του και αυτό στο να ξαναξεκινήσω δειλά-δειλά).Το παλαιό bodybuilding όμως,όχι το σημερινό έτσι όπως το κατάντησαν(αν το γνώριζα σήμερα δεν νομίζω πως θα "κολλούσα").
Πριν πολλά χρόνια βρέθηκα με έναν ιδιοκτήτη αλυσίδας γυμναστηρίων και άκουσα την ανησυχία του για το μέλλον.Το άφησα προς στιγμή και κατόπιν ήλθα σε επικοινωνία λέγοντας ότι έχω "10 βήματα"-τότε-και ως καλή θέληση είπα το πρώτο.Για να είμαι ειλικρινής,είπα επίσης πως θέλω το ένα κομμάτι από τη "πίτσα",ούτε το 10τις100,ούτε τη μισή. Το "βήμα" έγινε και η συνέπεια,ο κυρίως ανταγωνιστής του να μην υφίσταται.Βεβαίως όχι κομμάτι δεν πήρα,ούτε τη λαδόκολλα(δυστυχώς βλέπω-και εξαιτίας της εργασίας μου-τους σημερινούς επιχειρηματίες να μη τους διακατέχει το πνεύμα της δημιουργικότητας,δεν έχουν υγιεί οράματα,απλά ότι αρπάξουν με "αέρα").Αυτό μου έγινε μάθημα.Εάν-εάν,λοιπόν,αποκτήσω το χρηματικό κεφάλαιο το οποίο θεωρώ ότι χρειάζεται ώστε να μπορέσω να υλοποιήσω το όλο σκεπτικό μου,τότε θα δεις μια "πολύ κεφάτη παρέα"(ας μη ξεχνάμε πως και η σωματική διάπλαση ξεκίνησε από εδώ-αρχαία Ελλάδα-όχι από Αμερική...Και η επαγγελματική πάλη που ανθίζει στην Αμερική ξεκίνησε από Ελληνα)! Εγκυκλοπαιδειακά λέω ότι,η δημιουργία μιας νέας ομοσπονδίας δεν λέει κάτι αν δεν γίνουν πρώτα άλλα πράγματα_

----------


## Timoleon

> Δεν προσπαθω να μυησω κανενα σε κανενα "τραπεζι - Ομοσπονδια". Εχεις δικιο οτι ο καθε ενας μας επιλεγει το που θελει να ανηκει δεν το συζηταμε !
> 
> Και συμπληρωνω οτι *ΠΟΛΥ ΚΑΛΑ* εκαναν τα αμερικανακια να δεσουν τους αθλητες τους για να αυγατησουν τα κερδη τους κλειδωνοντας τα καλυτερα μοντελα στη βιτρινα τους.
> 
> Στο θεμα merketing ηταν και θα ειναι μακραν οι καλυτεροι για πολλα χρονια ακομα.


Aμερικανάκια-ξεαμερικανάκια το bodybuilding διαδώθηκε από τον Weider και την IFBB και ας μη ξεχνάμε πως ο πατέρας του ελληνικού bodybuilding,ο Αντρέας Ζαπατίνας,με την ifbb ξεκίνησε, ας υπάρχει λοιπόν λίγος σεβασμός,μας αρέσει-δεν μας αρέσει η πορεία της(Προσωπικά δεν μου αρέσει,και ιδιαίτερα εδώ στην Ελλάδα που μαζεύτηκε μια "παρέα" που...αλληλοευλογούν τα γένια τους)(Και για να είμαστε αμερόληπτοι,γιατί η NABBA ή η WABBA δεν έκαναν το έργο της IFBB-παγκοσμίως- μέχρι εκείνο το σημείο που πράγματι έκανε καλό στο Αθλημά μας?) Aλλωστε,κακά τα ψέμματα,αυτός που είναι στη κορυφή ενός τομέα φτιάχνει τους κανόνες του εν λόγω τομέα_

----------


## S. KTISTAKIS

> Aμερικανάκια-ξεαμερικανάκια το bodybuilding διαδώθηκε από τον Weider και την IFBB και ας μη ξεχνάμε πως ο πατέρας του ελληνικού bodybuilding,ο Αντρέας Ζαπατίνας,με την ifbb ξεκίνησε, ας υπάρχει λοιπόν λίγος σεβασμός,μας αρέσει-δεν μας αρέσει η πορεία της(Προσωπικά δεν μου αρέσει,και ιδιαίτερα εδώ στην Ελλάδα που μαζεύτηκε μια "παρέα" που...αλληλοευλογούν τα γένια τους)(Και για να είμαστε αμερόληπτοι,*γιατί η NABBA ή η WABBA δεν έκαναν το έργο της IFBB*-παγκοσμίως- μέχρι εκείνο το σημείο που πράγματι έκανε καλό στο Αθλημά μας?) Aλλωστε,κακά τα ψέμματα,αυτός που είναι στη κορυφή ενός τομέα φτιάχνει τους κανόνες του εν λόγω τομέα_


MARKETING ?

----------


## TRIANTAFYLLOU

> MARKETING ?



έτσι ακριβώς και για χάρη του βασιλικού ποτίζετε και η γλάστρα , οι αδελφοί γουάιντερ σαν δραστήριοι επιχειρηματίες , βασίστηκαν και στήριξαν ολόκληρη βιομηχανία στο ββ , αυτη των συμπληρωμάτων , οργάνων εξοπλισμού και ειδών ένδυσης .
και έτσι πέτυχαν το τερπνόν μετα του οφελήμου  και έδωσαν στον χώρο αλλα και πήραν , μην ξεχνάμε η αρχαιότερη ομοσπονδία που απο εκεί ξεκίνησαν όλοι οι μεγάλοι του χώρου ήταν η ναββα με μεγαλύτερο αγώνα τότε τον ιστορικό μρ γιούνιβερς .

αλλα η ιφββ με τούς αδελφούς γουαιντερ , που ήταν φιλόδοξα και επιχειρηματικα πνεύματα γιγαντώθηκε , ενω η ναββα διασπάστηκε και έγινε μετα και η βαμπα .

όπως και στις μέρες μας έγινε η νακ , η οποία πάλι στην χώρα μας ναυάγησε 

και επειδη και οι 3 αυτες ομοσπονδίες είχαν πολλα κοινά , η ιφββ με το επαγγελματικό ββ που στήριζαν οικονομικα οι αδελφοί γουάιντερ γιγαντώθηκε και είτε άρεσε , είτε όχι σε πολλούς ββερ , ακόμη και όταν προσπάθησαν να φύγουν και να δημιουργήσουν εναν άλλο επαγγελματικό φορέα , οι προσπάθειές τους έπεσαν στο κενό και πολλοί ξαναγύρησαν στην ιφββ .

τελικα το μονοπώλειο μπορεί να είναι καλό αλλα έχει και πολλα αρνητικα , γιατι επικρατεί το αποφασήζουμε και διατάσουμε και σ όποιον αρέσει , είναι κάτι που είναι στην φύση του , εκεί λέμε χρειάζονται άτομα με συνείδηση και αγάπη γι αυτο που κάνουν ώστε να μην έχουν μόνο απαιτήσεις αλλα και υποχρεώσεις απέναντι στούς αθλητές και να υποστηρίζουν το συμφέρον τους πρώτα και μετα το δικό τους προσωπικό , γιατι αλλιώς λέμε γενικά σε ανθρώπους που ηγούνται οργανώσεων η ομοσπονδιών η σωματίων , ότι δεν κάνουν γι αυτο .

είναι πολυ απλα τα πράματα και ούτε είναι κακό να υπάρχει προσωπικό συμφέρον , όπως το παράδειγμα των αδελφων γουάιντερ , είχαν προσωπικό συμφέρον αλλα πρόσφεραν και έργο , οπότε θα μείνουν στην ιστορία και θα κριθούν στον τελικό απολογισμό , αλλα αντικειμενικα έκαναν γνωστο το ββ σε όλο τον πλανήτη και η εταιρία γουαιντερ ήταν σήμα κατατεθέν , ακόμη και στον μεγαλύτερο αγώνα που είναι το τζο γουάιντερ ολύμπια

----------


## Timoleon

Υγιής ανταγωνισμός χρειάζεται,προς καλό όλων των φορέων:ομοσπονδιών,χορηγών αλλά και αθλητών και πάνω απ όλα του Αθλήματος. Μη κολλάμε το μικρόβιο των πολιτικών που το μόνο που κάνουν είναι οι μεν να κατηγορούν τους δε σαν "κυρακατίνες" και από προτάσεις ανάπτυξης το "παπί" όλοι τους.Αλλωστε όποιος δραστηροποιείται ασφαλώς κάνει και λάθη(από απειρία, καμμιά φορά αλλάζει το κίνητρο,στραβώνει το μυαλό...δεν ξέρω).Το θέμα είναι να βλέπουμε ότι καλό έχει γίνει και να προχωράμε,αφήνοντας ότι κακό κατά μέρος(έτσι δεν του δίνουμε τροφή,δεν το μεγαλώνουμε-αρνητική διαφήμιση)....Kαι ο καλύτερος-ότι δίνεις,παίρνεις-ας επιβιώσει!

----------


## barbell

Εγω αν και ξερω πως θα φαω μπαν μετα απο αυτο το ποστ απο μικρος εμαθα αν θες να διαγωνιστεις στην ''χ'' ομοσπονδια θα αγορασεις τα ''συμπληρωματα'' σου απ'τον ταδε για να εχεις και ευνοια αν θες στην ''ψ'' στον ταδε κ.ο.κ.ε...Και ειναι πολλα τα λεφτα και εχουν κοψει και ταριφες αναλογα την κατηγορια και πλουτιζουν στισ πλατες των αθλητων..και οταν ερθει η ωρα δινουν ψιχουλα πισω και πουλανε και υποχρεωση..Βεβαια υπαρχουν και εξαιρεσεις αλλα ο κανονας ειναι σαπιος..

----------


## S. KTISTAKIS

> Εγω αν και ξερω πως θα φαω μπαν μετα απο αυτο το ποστ απο μικρος εμαθα αν θες να διαγωνιστεις στην ''χ'' ομοσπονδια θα αγορασεις τα ''συμπληρωματα'' σου απ'τον ταδε για να εχεις και ευνοια αν θες στην ''ψ'' στον ταδε κ.ο.κ.ε...Και ειναι πολλα τα λεφτα και εχουν κοψει και ταριφες αναλογα την κατηγορια και πλουτιζουν στισ πλατες των αθλητων..και οταν ερθει η ωρα δινουν ψιχουλα πισω και πουλανε και υποχρεωση..Βεβαια υπαρχουν και εξαιρεσεις αλλα ο κανονας ειναι σαπιος..


Ειπα να τα πω πιο κοσμια αλλα εσυ τα ειπες σαν να διαβασες την σκεψη μου.   :03. Awesome:

----------


## Polyneikos

> *Εγω αν και ξερω πως θα φαω μπαν μετα απο αυτο το ποστ* απο μικρος εμαθα αν θες να διαγωνιστεις στην ''χ'' ομοσπονδια θα αγορασεις τα ''συμπληρωματα'' σου απ'τον ταδε για να εχεις και ευνοια αν θες στην ''ψ'' στον ταδε κ.ο.κ.ε...Και ειναι πολλα τα λεφτα και εχουν κοψει και ταριφες αναλογα την κατηγορια και πλουτιζουν στισ πλατες των αθλητων..και οταν ερθει η ωρα δινουν ψιχουλα πισω και πουλανε και υποχρεωση..Βεβαια υπαρχουν και εξαιρεσεις αλλα ο κανονας ειναι σαπιος..


Γιατι να φας ban;Αυτο εμμεσως μας προσβαλλει σαν φόρουμ γιατι εξυποννοείς ότι καλύπτουμε καποιους ή εξυπηρετουμε συμφεροντα ως μεσο ενημερωσης;Καλυτερα να αναθεωρησεις φιλε μου.




> Ειπα να τα πω πιο κοσμια αλλα εσυ τα ειπες σαν να διαβασες την σκεψη μου.


Oταν εισαι καλος αθλητης κατεβαινεις και αν εισαι για πρωτος θα παρεις την πρωτια.Οταν κατεβαινε ο Καρμανλακης ερασιτεχνης ξεραμε από την αρχη ποιος θα νικησει γιατι απλα ήταν ο καλύτερος και δεν μπορουσε ευκολα καποιος να σταθεί δίπλα του...Στον πρωτο του αγωνα θυμαμαι και είχε ζορίσει τον Βασίλη Γρίβα που ηταν στις δόξες του...Ενα αυτο....

Δευτερον:Όλοι οι αθλητες θελουν να κερδίζουν..Ακομα και όταν ειναι κοντα ο ενας στον αλλο δεν μπορουν να δεχθουν ότι καποιος μπορεί να τους κερδίσει και δεν αναγνωριζουν τα σημεια υπεροχης του αλλου αλλα μονο τα σημεια υπεροχης τα δικα τους...
Αν καποιος δηλαδη σε κερδιζει σε 5 σημεια και εσυ τον κερδίζεις σε 3,υπερυψωνεις αυτα τα 3 προσπερνωντας τα αλλα και μετα λες ότι αδικηθηκες...
Οταν κερδιζουν καποιοι αθλητες κλεινουν τα αυτια στις φωνες των αλλων για αδικια,αλλα όταν χανουν ανακαλύπτουν ότο το συστημα ειναι σαπιο και τα σκοτεινα συμφεροντα...Οταν κερδίζουν διατυμπανίζουν ότι ήταν η πιο καθαρη νικη..
Δεν ειναι ετσι όμως γιατι αν δεν συμφωνεις να σε κρινουν καποιοι ανθρωποι από την αρχη,απλα δεν συμμετεχεις...Όλοι ξερουν πανω κατω τους κριτες της Νabba-IFBB-WABBA.Μετρημενα κουκια ειναι...

Φυσικα εχουν γινει και αδικιες..Και θα ξαναγίνουν...Εφοσον το bbing ειναι κατι που κρινεται με το ματι,η εκτίμηση του καθενος διαφερει...Αληθεια:Ποιος κρίνει και αξιολογεί τους κριτές;Τα ποσοστα επιτυχίας/αποτυχίας τους;
Καποτε ο Ανδρεας Ζαπατίνας δημοσιευε τις βαθμολογίες των κριτων,τα ποσοστα επιτυχίας/αποτυχίας επι των κρισεων τους...Τωρα γιατι δεν γίνεται αυτο;Υπάρχει καποια σχολη κριτων;Καποια σεμιναρια;Ο ενας κριτης  σου λεει εγω θα προκρίνω τις μαζες,ενας τεραστιος αθλητης κερδίζει τον μικρότερο γιατι κανουμε bodybuilding....
Ο αλλος σου λεει,ναι αλλά ο αλλος ήταν φοβερα γραμμωμενος,ειχε πιασει φόρμα και ας ειναι πολυ μικρότερος..κοκ...

Εσυ Στελιο που τα ξερεις από κοντα,τι εχεις συναντησει ;Με ποιους και με τι ανταλλαγμα διαπραγματευτηκες τις πρωτιες σου;Απο ποιους πήρες συμπληρωματα; :01. Razz: 

υ.γ. Απλα αν συνεχισει η κουβεντα,επειδη πλεον δεν μιλαμε για επαγγελματικες καρτες ,θα μεταφερθουν εδω καποια στιγμη τα μηνυματα:  *Ελληνικες  Ομοσπονδίες BodyBuilding ....*

----------


## S. KTISTAKIS

> Γιατι να φας ban;Αυτο εμμεσως μας προσβαλλει σαν φόρουμ γιατι εξυποννοείς ότι καλύπτουμε καποιους ή εξυπηρετουμε συμφεροντα ως μεσο ενημερωσης;Καλυτερα να αναθεωρησεις φιλε μου.
> 
> 
> 
> Oταν εισαι καλος αθλητης κατεβαινεις και αν εισαι για πρωτος θα παρεις την πρωτια.Οταν κατεβαινε ο Καρμανλακης ερασιτεχνης ξεραμε από την αρχη ποιος θα νικησει γιατι απλα ήταν ο καλύτερος και δεν μπορουσε ευκολα καποιος να σταθεί δίπλα του...Στον πρωτο του αγωνα θυμαμαι και είχε ζορίσει τον Βασίλη Γρίβα που ηταν στις δόξες του...Ενα αυτο....
> 
> Δευτερον:Όλοι οι αθλητες θελουν να κερδίζουν..Ακομα και όταν ειναι κοντα ο ενας στον αλλο δεν μπορουν να δεχθουν ότι καποιος μπορεί να τους κερδίσει και δεν αναγνωριζουν τα σημεια υπεροχης του αλλου αλλα μονο τα σημεια υπεροχης τα δικα τους...
> Αν καποιος δηλαδη σε κερδιζει σε 5 σημεια και εσυ τον κερδίζεις σε 3,υπερυψωνεις αυτα τα 3 προσπερνωντας τα αλλα και μετα λες ότι αδικηθηκες...
> Οταν κερδιζουν καποιοι αθλητες κλεινουν τα αυτια στις φωνες των αλλων για αδικια,αλλα όταν χανουν ανακαλύπτουν ότο το συστημα ειναι σαπιο και τα σκοτεινα συμφεροντα...Οταν κερδίζουν διατυμπανίζουν ότι ήταν η πιο καθαρη νικη..
> ...


 
Ολα τα παραπανω Κωστα που αναφερεις περι θεσεων πιστεψε με εχουν να κανουν και με τις Επαγγελματικες Καρτες. Αν δεν εισαι το *"λαδι"* στο γραναζι μιας εταιρειας η καρτα δεν ερχετε. Θα σου φερω ενα παραδειγμα: δες τους επαγγελαμτιες αυτους που την εχουν ηδη δηλαδη οτι εαν δεν εχουν ενα συμβολαιο η διακριση οσο καλοι και εαν ειναι πανε περιπατο.
Ενα αλλο παραδειγμα? σε αναγκαζουν να παρεις π.χ. μια μπογια σε μια τιμη πχ. 100ευρω ενω εσυ μπορεις να την βρεις 20 ! Σαπιλα οπως ειπε το φιλαρακι.

Και σε ολα αυτα ο μονος που χανει ειναι ο αθλητης γιατι απλα του κοβεις το αθλημα ξεζουμιζωντας τον οικονομικα καθως αυτος βλεπει μονο το καροτο.

Παμε σε εμενα τωρα: Eιναι αληθεια οτι αγοραζα σαν αθλητης απο καποιο συγκεκριμενο μαγαζι συμπληρωματα για να ειμαι *"ησυχος"* με την διαφορα οτι δεν αναγκαστηκα απλα ηταν δικια μου επιλογη.Ηθελα να βοηθησω μια κατασταση που επικρατουσε τοτε.
Εχω παρει χρηματα για να μην παιξω σε αγωνα και απλα να κανω ενα *guest* για να βγει καποιος αλλος πρωτος. *ΝΑΙ* εδω διαπραγματευτικα αλλα τουλαχιστον εφυγα  τσεπατος ! *ΠΟΥΛΗΘΗΚΑ.*

Εχω χασει θεσεις Ελλαδα - Εξωτερικο για να ευνοιθουν καποιοι αλλοι για διαφορους λογους αλλα το δεχθηκα δεν με επηρεασε . Το οτι συνεχησα το αποδικνυει !

Ειλικρηνα εαν υπαρχει μια θεση που καποιος εδω μεσα θεωρει οτι δεν την αξιζα να το αναφερει.Δεν διστασα να επιστρεψω *2 OVERALL* επαθλα σαν *JUNIOR* (θυμαστε το θεμα) δεν θα κολλησω σε αλλο 1 η 10 εαν προκυψουν.

*Κλεινω λεγοντας οτι η καρτα ειναι η ματαιοδοξια ενος αθλητη να καταστρεψει αυτο που αγαπαει και τον ιδιο σαν αθλητη.*

----------


## Timoleon

> Ολα τα παραπανω Κωστα που αναφερεις περι θεσεων πιστεψε με εχουν να κανουν και με τις Επαγγελματικες Καρτες. Αν δεν εισαι το *"λαδι"* στο γραναζι μιας εταιρειας η καρτα δεν ερχετε. Θα σου φερω ενα παραδειγμα: δες τους επαγγελαμτιες αυτους που την εχουν ηδη δηλαδη οτι εαν δεν εχουν ενα συμβολαιο η διακριση οσο καλοι και εαν ειναι πανε περιπατο.
> Ενα αλλο παραδειγμα? σε αναγκαζουν να παρεις π.χ. μια μπογια σε μια τιμη πχ. 100ευρω ενω εσυ μπορεις να την βρεις 20 ! Σαπιλα οπως ειπε το φιλαρακι.
> 
> Και σε ολα αυτα ο μονος που χανει ειναι ο αθλητης γιατι απλα του κοβεις το αθλημα ξεζουμιζωντας τον οικονομικα καθως αυτος βλεπει μονο το καροτο.
> 
> Παμε σε εμενα τωρα: Eιναι αληθεια οτι αγοραζα σαν αθλητης απο καποιο συγκεκριμενο μαγαζι συμπληρωματα για να ειμαι *"ησυχος"* με την διαφορα οτι δεν αναγκαστηκα απλα ηταν δικια μου επιλογη.Ηθελα να βοηθησω μια κατασταση που επικρατουσε τοτε.
> Εχω παρει χρηματα για να μην παιξω σε αγωνα και απλα να κανω ενα *guest* για να βγει καποιος αλλος πρωτος. *ΝΑΙ* εδω διαπραγματευτικα αλλα τουλαχιστον εφυγα  τσεπατος ! *ΠΟΥΛΗΘΗΚΑ.*
> 
> Εχω χασει θεσεις Ελλαδα - Εξωτερικο για να ευνοιθουν καποιοι αλλοι για διαφορους λογους αλλα το δεχθηκα δεν με επηρεασε . Το οτι συνεχησα το αποδικνυει !
> ...


Ο κάθε αθλητής πρέπει να ψάχνει και να βρίσκει κίνητρο ώστε να κρατάει τον ενθουσιασμό του συνεχώς.Η ¨κάρτα¨ είναι ένα τέτοιο κίνητρο για κάθε αθλητή και καλά κάνει,δεν είναι ματαιοδοξία του,αν την έχει βάλει στόχο...Δεν φταίει ο απλός Ελληνας -αθλητής bodybuilder- αν οι Κυβερνήσεις της Ελλάδας -παράγοντες και φορείς του bodybuilding- έφεραν την Ελλάδα -το Bodybuilding- σε κατάντια...δεν τα φάγαμε μαζί......Σας θυμίζω ότι ο Αρνολτ στη πρώτη του συμφωνία με τον Weider τη ¨πάτησε¨.Μετά όμως,εξαιτίας του δίδονται καλά χρήματα στους διεθνείς πρωταθλητές...Δεν φταίει ο κάθε Weider όταν σε έχει απαξιώσει μια,ας πούμε ομοσπονδία και σου έχει δυσκολεύσει τη πορεία σου,και εσύ τελικά τα καταφέρνεις-και μπράβο σου!-και στη συνέχεια πας καλεσμένος στην ομοσπονδία που σου έκανε κακό. Υπάρχουν και οι όροι στις συμφωνίες.Οι επιλογές είναι δικές σου_

----------


## TRIANTAFYLLOU

το θέμα είναι να υπάρχει ενημέρωση και διαφάνεια,  να ψάχνετε ο κάθε αθλητής για το τι θέλει ,  να ξέρει τι θέλει και να βάζει στόχους όπως σε όλους τούς τομείς και να τα βάζει σε μια ζυγαρια ,  να ζυγίζει τα υπέρ και τα κατά και απο κεί και πέρα μετα απο ώριμη σκέψη και όχι εναν  απλό ενθουσιασμό να παίρνει αποφάσεις 
και έτσι καμια εταιρία δεν μπορεί να εκμεταλευτεί 
επίσης αυτα με τις κρέμες μπορεί να ισχύουν σε επαγγελματικούς αγώνες , γιατι εγω στα τόσα χρόνια που ασχολούμε κανείς δεν μου επέβαλε τι να πάρω και επιλογή μου ήταν απο πια εταιρία να ψωνίζω , τωρα αν αυτο είχε αρνητικό αποτέλεσμα και μου στοίχησε καμια φορα και θέσεις δεν το ξέρω , αλλα σημασία έχει δεν με ένοιαζε κιόλας γιατι μετα το ατύχημα δεν είχα στόχο να γίνω καριερίστας ββερ , απλα έκανα το γούστο μου και θα έπρεπε να με περιλαβαίναν με βρεγμένη σανίδα αν μετα γκρίνιαζα , ενω έλεγα είμαι άνετος .

δεν λέω έχω νοιώσει αδικημένος , αλλα αυτο παντού στην ζωή μπορεί να συμβεί , δεν θα συμβεί σε ενα άθλημα όπως το ββ που κρίνετε με το μάτι και υπαρχουν κριτες που μπορεί να βλέπουν αντικειμενικα , αλλα η κρίση είναι υποκειμενική .τι είμαστε εμείς στον χώρο του ββ αγγελικά πλασμένοι? 

απλα το έχω ξαναπεί σε εναν που υποτίθετε ασχολείτε με τα σίδερα δηλαδή το σιδερένιο άθλημα  και έχει μυς , που υποτίθετε προάγει τον ανδρισμό δεν ταιριάζει να είναι κλαψομο*νης , αλλα τυχόν καταστάσεις που με ενοχλούν προτιμώ να τις λέω στα ίσια και ξεκάθαρα και έτσι μπορεί να βγεί και κάτι καλό να προβληματιστούν κάποιοι και να γίνει καλύτερος ο χώρος .δηλαδή το να πεί κάποιος κάτι που τον πειράζει με επιχειρήματα δεν είναι κακό , αλλα να βγαίνουν στην πραγματική τους διάσταση 

γιατι με το ζόρι παπας δεν γίνετε κι αμα γίνει δεν λειτουργάει λένε.
οι αθλητες πρέπει να έχουν νού και λογική και να ξέρουν μέχρι που θα το τραβήξουν το θέμα , γιατι αν κάποιος σκεύτεται να κατεβεί σε ενα αγώνα που έχει πχ έπαθλο 2000 ευρω και αυτός έχει ξοδέψει 3000 , τότε θα έλεγα δεν είναι καλό ντίλ , αν σκεύτεται για πιο ψηλα τότε πρέπει να δεί τις εφεδρίες του και να ξέρει ποιοί πραγματικα θα τον βοηθήσουν και όχι στα λόγια γιατι αλλιώς θα το βουλιάξει το καράβι και ενω δεν θα φταίει αυτός παρ όλα αυτα αυτός θα την πάθει .

τωρα στην ιφββ σε επαγγελματικό επίπεδο είναι και θέμα προσφοράς και ζήτησης , σου λένε εμείς σου δίνουμε δυνατότητα καριέρας , αλλα θέλουμε και κάποια ανταλάγματα οικονομικα για την επιβίωση της ομοσπονδίας , όπως πχ να σου δίνουμε κρέμες καλές μέν , αλλα θα τις πληρώσεις καραβίσιες

----------


## S. KTISTAKIS

> το θέμα είναι να υπάρχει ενημέρωση και διαφάνεια,  να ψάχνετε ο κάθε αθλητής για το τι θέλει ,  να ξέρει τι θέλει και να βάζει στόχους όπως σε όλους τούς τομείς και να τα βάζει σε μια ζυγαρια ,  να ζυγίζει τα υπέρ και τα κατά και απο κεί και πέρα μετα απο ώριμη σκέψη και όχι εναν  απλό ενθουσιασμό να παίρνει αποφάσεις 
> και έτσι καμια εταιρία δεν μπορεί να εκμεταλευτεί 
> επίσης αυτα με τις κρέμες μπορεί να ισχύουν σε επαγγελματικούς αγώνες , γιατι εγω στα τόσα χρόνια που ασχολούμε κανείς δεν μου επέβαλε τι να πάρω και επιλογή μου ήταν απο πια εταιρία να ψωνίζω , τωρα αν αυτο είχε αρνητικό αποτέλεσμα και μου στοίχησε καμια φορα και θέσεις δεν το ξέρω , αλλα σημασία έχει δεν με ένοιαζε κιόλας γιατι μετα το ατύχημα δεν είχα στόχο να γίνω καριερίστας ββερ , απλα έκανα το γούστο μου και θα έπρεπε να με περιλαβαίναν με βρεγμένη σανίδα αν μετα γκρίνιαζα , ενω έλεγα είμαι άνετος .
> 
> δεν λέω έχω νοιώσει αδικημένος , αλλα αυτο παντού στην ζωή μπορεί να συμβεί , δεν θα συμβεί σε ενα άθλημα όπως το ββ που κρίνετε με το μάτι και υπαρχουν κριτες που μπορεί να βλέπουν αντικειμενικα , αλλα η κρίση είναι υποκειμενική .τι είμαστε εμείς στον χώρο του ββ αγγελικά πλασμένοι? 
> 
> απλα το έχω ξαναπεί σε εναν που υποτίθετε ασχολείτε με τα σίδερα δηλαδή το σιδερένιο άθλημα  και έχει μυς , που υποτίθετε προάγει τον ανδρισμό δεν ταιριάζει να είναι κλαψομο*νης , αλλα τυχόν καταστάσεις που με ενοχλούν προτιμώ να τις λέω στα ίσια και ξεκάθαρα και έτσι μπορεί να βγεί και κάτι καλό να προβληματιστούν κάποιοι και να γίνει καλύτερος ο χώρος .δηλαδή το να πεί κάποιος κάτι που τον πειράζει με επιχειρήματα δεν είναι κακό , αλλα να βγαίνουν στην πραγματική τους διάσταση 
> 
> γιατι με το ζόρι παπας δεν γίνετε κι αμα γίνει δεν λειτουργάει λένε.
> ...


Εσυ Ηλια τα ειπες οπως τα ειχα στο μυαλο μου με πιο πολλα λογια. Τι θα γινει με εσενα ρε παιδακι μου ? Μαλλον εισαι ανθρωπος της αφης........των δαχτυλων  :08. Turtle:

----------


## TRIANTAFYLLOU

> Εσυ Ηλια τα ειπες οπως τα ειχα στο μυαλο μου με πιο πολλα λογια. Τι θα γινει με εσενα ρε παιδακι μου ? Μαλλον εισαι ανθρωπος της αφης........των δαχτυλων


για την αφή δεν έπεσες κι έξω μου αρέσει με τα δάχτυλα  :01. Razz:  :01. Razz:  :01. Razz:   ρε ας σοβαρευτούμε εγω λέω  :08. Turtle: , απλα μου αρέσει να γράφω μια φορα κάτι όσο πιο πεξηγηματικα και αναλυτικα και τέλος να μην αφήνω απορίες και κενα στις σκέψεις μου , εγω είμαι πιο πολυ του λάιβ και με τα γραπτα αναγκάζομαι να γράφω πολλα , έπρεπε να μάθω γράμματα να γίνω συγγραφέας , πιστεύω θα έβγαζα καλό μεροκάματο :01. ROFL:  :01. ROFL:  :01. ROFL:

----------


## S. KTISTAKIS

> για την αφή δεν έπεσες κι έξω μου αρέσει με τα δάχτυλα   ρε ας σοβαρευτούμε εγω λέω , απλα μου αρέσει να γράφω μια φορα κάτι όσο πιο πεξηγηματικα και αναλυτικα και τέλος να μην αφήνω απορίες και κενα στις σκέψεις μου , εγω είμαι πιο πολυ του λάιβ και με τα γραπτα αναγκάζομαι να γράφω πολλα , έπρεπε να μάθω γράμματα να γίνω συγγραφέας , πιστεύω θα έβγαζα καλό μεροκάματο


Ναι αυτο με τα δαχτυλα το θυμαμε ! Σε ενα αγωνα 100+ κιλα εγω ζηταω βοηθεια να με βαψεις και το εκανες σε 5 λεπτα. Ερχεται μια αθλητρια μαζας "καμπιας" γυρω στα 45 κιλα και εκανες μιση ωρα! Τι να σου πω ρε ..... :08. Turtle:  :08. Turtle:  :08. Turtle:

----------


## TRIANTAFYLLOU

> Ναι αυτο με τα δαχτυλα το θυμαμε ! Σε ενα αγωνα 100+ κιλα εγω ζηταω βοηθεια να με βαψεις και το εκανες σε 5 λεπτα. Ερχεται μια αθλητρια μαζας "καμπιας" γυρω στα 45 κιλα και εκανες μιση ωρα! Τι να σου πω ρε .....


ε να είδες με κούρασες εσύ  με την μεγάλη επιφάνεια  και μετα έμεινα απο δυνάμεις στην κοπέλα και την καθηστέρησα , ακόμα λίγο θα τελείωνε ο αγώνας και γω θα την πασπάτευα , έβαφα ήθελα να πώ  :01. Razz:  :01. Razz:  :01. Razz: 

σημασία έχει η καλή δουλεια μπορεί να γίνει και αργά και γρήγορα και να είναι καλή και στις 2 περιπτώσεις  :08. Turtle:  :08. Turtle:  :08. Turtle:

----------


## GREEK POWER

Συγνωμη ρε παιδια που επεμβαινω στη τοσο σοβαρη σηζητηση σας , αλλα τον ιδιο χρονο θελει να βαφτει ενας ισιος τοιχος και τον ιδιο τα καγκελα ...................... :01. Razz:

----------


## TRIANTAFYLLOU

> Συγνωμη ρε παιδια που επεμβαινω στη τοσο σοβαρη σηζητηση σας , αλλα τον ιδιο χρονο θελει να βαφτει ενας ισιος τοιχος και τον ιδιο τα καγκελα ......................


πέστα χρυσόστομε τα κάγκελα έχουν και πτυχές που δυσκολεύετε να μπεί το πινέλο και υπάρχει μια καθηστέρηση.

υγ. πάντως δεν μπορείτε να πείτε σπάσαμε λίγο την μονοτονία του τόπικ με χαζομαρούλες , αλλα ώς εδω μην αλλάξουμε και τον χαρακτήρα του  :01. Razz:  :01. Razz:

----------


## barbell

> Γιατι να φας ban;Αυτο εμμεσως μας προσβαλλει σαν φόρουμ γιατι εξυποννοείς ότι καλύπτουμε καποιους ή εξυπηρετουμε συμφεροντα ως μεσο ενημερωσης;Καλυτερα να αναθεωρησεις φιλε μου.
> 
> 
> 
> Oταν εισαι καλος αθλητης κατεβαινεις και αν εισαι για πρωτος θα παρεις την πρωτια.Οταν κατεβαινε ο Καρμανλακης ερασιτεχνης ξεραμε από την αρχη ποιος θα νικησει γιατι απλα ήταν ο καλύτερος και δεν μπορουσε ευκολα καποιος να σταθεί δίπλα του...Στον πρωτο του αγωνα θυμαμαι και είχε ζορίσει τον Βασίλη Γρίβα που ηταν στις δόξες του...Ενα αυτο....
> 
> Δευτερον:Όλοι οι αθλητες θελουν να κερδίζουν..Ακομα και όταν ειναι κοντα ο ενας στον αλλο δεν μπορουν να δεχθουν ότι καποιος μπορεί να τους κερδίσει και δεν αναγνωριζουν τα σημεια υπεροχης του αλλου αλλα μονο τα σημεια υπεροχης τα δικα τους...
> Αν καποιος δηλαδη σε κερδιζει σε 5 σημεια και εσυ τον κερδίζεις σε 3,υπερυψωνεις αυτα τα 3 προσπερνωντας τα αλλα και μετα λες ότι αδικηθηκες...
> Οταν κερδιζουν καποιοι αθλητες κλεινουν τα αυτια στις φωνες των αλλων για αδικια,αλλα όταν χανουν ανακαλύπτουν ότο το συστημα ειναι σαπιο και τα σκοτεινα συμφεροντα...Οταν κερδίζουν διατυμπανίζουν ότι ήταν η πιο καθαρη νικη..
> ...


 Κυριε Πολυνεικε αν δεν υπηρχε σεβασμος απεναντι σας δε θα ημουν γραμμενος στο σαιτ σας,απλα τυχαινει πολλακις οποιος πει ωμες αληθειες να τρωει το μπαν(και δεν αναφερομε στο bodybuilding.gr)Eγω απλα αναφερα τα πραγματα οπως τα εχω ζησει αυτα τα χρονια...και επειδη αγαπαω το σιδερο οπως ολοι εδω και την αγωνιστικη πλευρα του αθληματος δε θα σταματησω να κανω αυτο που λατρευω..Ομως οταν για 3μηνες φτυνω αιμα ξυπναω 6 το πρωι και γυρναω στις 6 απο τη δουλεια και στις 7 ειμαι γυμναστηριο και καταστρεφομαι οικονομοικα θελω πανω στην πιστα τη θεση που μου αξιζει και οχι να μου λενε σε εφαγε ''αυτος'' επειδη ειναι αθλητης του ''ταδε''

----------


## Antonis Giannoulis

Να ρωτησω τωρα κατι αλλο, σχετικο με το αρχικο θεμα...
Βλεπω πολλες ομοσπονδιες οτι χαρακτηριζουν καποιους αγωνες που διοργανωνουν ως επαγγελματικα grand prix (π.χ επαγγελματικο grand prix wabba ή επαγγελματικο  grand prix nabba).. Αυτο παλι τι ακριβως σημαινει?
Αφου ειπαμε οτι για επαγγελματικο bodybuilding αναφερομαστε μονο στην ifbb... ετσι δεν ειναι?

----------


## TRIANTAFYLLOU

> Κυριε Πολυνεικε αν δεν υπηρχε σεβασμος απεναντι σας δε θα ημουν γραμμενος στο σαιτ σας,απλα τυχαινει πολλακις οποιος πει ωμες αληθειες να τρωει το μπαν(και δεν αναφερομε στο bodybuilding.gr)Eγω απλα αναφερα τα πραγματα οπως τα εχω ζησει αυτα τα χρονια...και επειδη αγαπαω το σιδερο οπως ολοι εδω και την αγωνιστικη πλευρα του αθληματος δε θα σταματησω να κανω αυτο που λατρευω..Ομως οταν για 3μηνες φτυνω αιμα ξυπναω 6 το πρωι και γυρναω στις 6 απο τη δουλεια και στις 7 ειμαι γυμναστηριο και καταστρεφομαι οικονομοικα θελω πανω στην πιστα τη θεση που μου αξιζει και οχι να μου λενε σε εφαγε ''αυτος'' επειδη ειναι αθλητης του ''ταδε''


αυτα τα είπαμε πάντα θα υπάρχουν όποιος δεν βγαίνει πρώτος μπορεί να λέει αδικημένος είναι και μπορεί να είναι όπως και γω πολλες φορές αισθάνθηκα αδικημένος , θυμάμε μια φορα είχα λίγα νερα στην πλάτη γιατι είχα κατεβεί βαρύς πάνω απο 110 κιλα μιας και στόχος ήταν μετα ενα μήνα το παγκόσμιο , αλλα είπα καλα να πάθω ας ήμουν κομμάτια και στην πλάτη να μην υπήρχε αμφισβήτηση.

είπαμε οι δικοί μας πάντα πρώτους μας βλέπουν και γω όποτε κατεβαινω σε αγώνες τα δικά μου άτομα με έχουν για πρώτο .

αν δείς στο εξωτερικό δεν μιλάει κανένας και βλέπουμε τέρατα να μένουν εκτός εξάδας και σε μας λέει ο άλλος με βγάλαν 5ο ενω έπρεπε να είμαι 4ος , αυτα παίζονται και ο καθε κριτης μπορει και να αιτιολογήσει την βαθμολογία του .

γι αυτο κάτι είπα στο πόστ παραπάνω αλλα δεν το πρόσεξες , δηλαδή ο καθένας ζηγίζει τα τα πράματα και αποφασίζει αν τον συμφέρει να κατεβεί σε αγώνες οικονομικα και ηθικά , εγω την προπόνηση που έκανα επι χρόνια ούτε να το φανταστεί δεν μπορεί κανείς , αλλα επιλογή μου ήταν δεν θα κάθομαι να κλαίγομαι κιόλας και δεν ήμουν διευθυντής σε τράπεζα αλλα σε μηχανουργείο δούλευα και στα χωράφια , αλλιώς δεν θα τολμούσα να γράψω αυτες τις σειρές εδω .
κάνουμε ότι κάνουμε γιατι μας αρέσει όχι να μας λυπούνται , αλλα και κάτι άλλο που έγραψα πάλι πέρασε απαρατήρητο , εμένα κανείς δεν μου επέβαλε να ψωνίσω απο κάποια εταιρία , θυμάμε ο τσοπουρίδης πρόεδρος της ναββα και φίλος μου μου έλεγε δεν σου επιβάλω ηλία να πάρεις προιόντα απο μένα , απλα σου προτείνω να πάρεις γιατι είναι καλά και ποιοτικα και σε καλές τιμές και συ κοιτάς το συμφέρον σου και απλα ψωνιζα με ελεύθερη βούληση και έπαιρνα αυτα που μου άρεσαν απλα κάποιους φίλους και συνεργάτες τούς είχα σε εκτίμηση και το έδειχνα στην πράξη και όχι στα λόγια

----------


## TRIANTAFYLLOU

> Να ρωτησω τωρα κατι αλλο, σχετικο με το αρχικο θεμα...
> Βλεπω πολλες ομοσπονδιες οτι χαρακτηριζουν καποιους αγωνες που διοργανωνουν ως επαγγελματικα grand prix (π.χ επαγγελματικο grand prix wabba ή επαγγελματικο  grand prix nabba).. Αυτο παλι τι ακριβως σημαινει?
> Αφου ειπαμε οτι για επαγγελματικο bodybuilding αναφερομαστε μονο στην ifbb... ετσι δεν ειναι?


οργανωμένο επαγγελματικό πρωτάθλημα λέμε πως έχει η ιφββ , απο κεί και πέρα υπάρχουν κάποιοι ιστορικοί αγώνες όπως το γιούνιβερς της ναββα , που επειδή έχει κατηγορία με χρηματικό έπαθλο λέγετε επαγγελματική κατηγορία .
βασικά ο όρος επαγγελματίας έχει να κάνει με τον χρηματισμό και αν εγω πχ έχω μια εταιρία και θέλω να την διαφημήσω διοργανώνω ενα γκραν πρί με χρηματικό έπαθλο , υπο την αιγίδα κάποιας ομοσπονδίας , ανεξάρτητο απο τούς επίσημους ερασιτεχνικούς αγώνες , γι αυτο και λέγετε γκραν πρί με χρηματικό έπαθλο .

αλλα επίσημα με διαδικασία επαγγελματικών καρτών και να ακολουθείτε κάποια ιεραρχία και προυποθέσεις να γίνει κάποιος επαγγελματίας γίνετε στην επαγγελματικη κατηγορία της ιφββ .

αλλα ο επαγγελματίας έχει οφέλει απο χορηγούς και διαφημήσεις , γιατι αν περίμενε απο τα λεφτα τηα κατάταξης στούς αγώνες θα πέθαινε στην ψάθα , γιατι εκεί τα πέρνουν 5-6 άτομα που διεκδηκούν τις πρώτες θέσεις , άρα αυτα τα χρήματα αν δεν υπάρχουν οι χορηγοί και τα πέρνουν τα περισσότερα οι 2-3 πρώτες θέσεις , δεν φτάνουν ούτε για συμπληρώματα

----------


## barbell

> αυτα τα είπαμε πάντα θα υπάρχουν όποιος δεν βγαίνει πρώτος μπορεί να λέει αδικημένος είναι και μπορεί να είναι όπως και γω πολλες φορές αισθάνθηκα αδικημένος , θυμάμε μια φορα είχα λίγα νερα στην πλάτη γιατι είχα κατεβεί βαρύς πάνω απο 110 κιλα μιας και στόχος ήταν μετα ενα μήνα το παγκόσμιο , αλλα είπα καλα να πάθω ας ήμουν κομμάτια και στην πλάτη να μην υπήρχε αμφισβήτηση.
> 
> είπαμε οι δικοί μας πάντα πρώτους μας βλέπουν και γω όποτε κατεβαινω σε αγώνες τα δικά μου άτομα με έχουν για πρώτο .
> 
> αν δείς στο εξωτερικό δεν μιλάει κανένας και βλέπουμε τέρατα να μένουν εκτός εξάδας και σε μας λέει ο άλλος με βγάλαν 5ο ενω έπρεπε να είμαι 4ος , αυτα παίζονται και ο καθε κριτης μπορει και να αιτιολογήσει την βαθμολογία του .
> 
> γι αυτο κάτι είπα στο πόστ παραπάνω αλλα δεν το πρόσεξες , δηλαδή ο καθένας ζηγίζει τα τα πράματα και αποφασίζει αν τον συμφέρει να κατεβεί σε αγώνες οικονομικα και ηθικά , εγω την προπόνηση που έκανα επι χρόνια ούτε να το φανταστεί δεν μπορεί κανείς , αλλα επιλογή μου ήταν δεν θα κάθομαι να κλαίγομαι κιόλας και δεν ήμουν διευθυντής σε τράπεζα αλλα σε μηχανουργείο δούλευα και στα χωράφια , αλλιώς δεν θα τολμούσα να γράψω αυτες τις σειρές εδω .
> κάνουμε ότι κάνουμε γιατι μας αρέσει όχι να μας λυπούνται , αλλα και κάτι άλλο που έγραψα πάλι πέρασε απαρατήρητο , εμένα κανείς δεν μου επέβαλε να ψωνίσω απο κάποια εταιρία , θυμάμε ο τσοπουρίδης πρόεδρος της ναββα και φίλος μου μου έλεγε δεν σου επιβάλω ηλία να πάρεις προιόντα απο μένα , απλα σου προτείνω να πάρεις γιατι είναι καλά και ποιοτικα και σε καλές τιμές και συ κοιτάς το συμφέρον σου και απλα ψωνιζα με ελεύθερη βούληση και έπαιρνα αυτα που μου άρεσαν απλα κάποιους φίλους και συνεργάτες τούς είχα σε εκτίμηση και το έδειχνα στην πράξη και όχι στα λόγια


..Kαι αυτος ειναι ο λογος που θα συνεχισω οτι κανω επειδη το αγαπαω και φυσικα δε θα σκυψω το κεφαλι κλαιγοντας..απλα καποια στιγμη πρεπει και αυτοι που κινουν τα νηματα να δωσουν καποια πραγματα πισω,ξεκινησαν με την ιδια αγαπη και καποιοι εγιναν αιμοδιψης επιχειρηματιες αυτο μονο κακο κανει στο αθλημα..πιστεψε θα χα με τις 3πλασιες συμμετοχες σε καθε αγωνα

----------


## TRIANTAFYLLOU

> ..Kαι αυτος ειναι ο λογος που θα συνεχισω οτι κανω επειδη το αγαπαω και φυσικα δε θα σκυψω το κεφαλι κλαιγοντας..απλα καποια στιγμη πρεπει και αυτοι που κινουν τα νηματα να δωσουν καποια πραγματα πισω,ξεκινησαν με την ιδια αγαπη και καποιοι εγιναν αιμοδιψης επιχειρηματιες αυτο μονο κακο κανει στο αθλημα..πιστεψε θα χα με τις 3πλασιες συμμετοχες σε καθε αγωνα


έτσι ακριβώς πρέπει να σκεύτεσαι και αυτοί που εκμεταλευονται καταστάσεις ο καθένας στο τέλος παίρνει ότι του αξίζει 
και μην παίρνεις και όρκο ότι πολλοί αγαπάν αυτό που κάνουν η τον χώρο γενικότερα , απλα τον εαυτό τους αγαπάν και το χρησιμοποιούν σαν σκαλοπάτι και μέσον της προβολής τους , που και αυτο είναι θεμιτό αρκεί να είναι αμοιβαίο δηλαδή όχι μόνο να παίρνει καποιος αλλα και να προσφέρει .

ακόμη και πολλοι αθλητες του ββ δεν συμπεριφέρονται σαν αθλητες αλλα σαν άνθρωποι των μίντια και φίρμες , οπότε δεν θέλει και πολυ να ξεφύγει κάποιος έχοντας τέτοιο ψώνιο , άλλος βλέπει καμια φωτο του σε περιοδικό και νομίζει έπιασε τον παπα απ τα αμελέτητα .

επίσης όποιος ασχολείτε με το ββ ακόμη και σαν τρόπος ζωής δεν σημαίνει σώνει και καλα να πάει σε αγώνες , όπως ενας που κάνει τζόκινκ συστηματικα δεν σημαίνει πως απαραίτητα θα πάει σε αγώνες στίβου

----------

